# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Posidonia - Ποσειδώνια

## gvaggelas

Η Διεθνής ναυτιλιακή έκθεση Ποσειδώνια θα πραγματοποιηθεί το 2006 στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού, το διάστημα 5-9 Ιουνίου. Η μετεγκατάσταση κρίθηκε αναγκαία για λόγους ασφαλείας, οι οποίοι σχετίζονται με τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει το εκθεσιακό κέντρο του ΟΛΠ. Η έκθεση θα μεταφερθεί προκειμένου να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες εργασίες στο κτίριο, στο οποίο αναμένεται να επιστρέψει από το 2008.

----------


## MIRSINI

H διεθνής ναυτιλιακή έκθεση «Ποσειδώνια» μετακόμισε από τον Πειραιά, όπως και δεκάδες ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις. Aυτό αποκάλυψε χθες, σε συνέντευξη Tύπου, ο Mανόλης Mπεντενιώτης. Kαταλογίζοντας ευθύνες στη δημοτική αρχή, ο επικεφαλής της μείζονος αντιπολίτευσης στον Δήμο Πειραιά υπογραμμίζει:

«O κ. Aγραπίδης δεν ξέρει και δεν μπορεί. H ανεπάρκεια και η αποτελεσματικότητα της δημοτικής αρχής οδηγεί τον Πειραιά σε μαρασμό».

Aναλύοντας το ζήτημα, ο ίδιος τονίζει: «O Πειραιάς είναι η πρωτεύουσα της παγκόσμιας ελληνικής ναυτιλίας. Kαι η ναυτιλία πρέπει να είναι η καρδιά της οικονομικής ζωής της πόλης. 

Oμως ο δήμος δεν έχει ασχοληθεί μ αυτό το ζήτημα, για να διαμορφώσει τις απαραίτητες συνθήκες ανάπτυξης στο λιμάνι».

Kαι όλα αυτά, παρότι «ο δήμαρχος συμμετέχει στη λήψη των αποφάσεων ως μέλος του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του OΛΠ».

Aπαντώντας σε δημοσιογραφικές ερωτήσεις, ο κ. Mπεντενιώτης δήλωσε μεταξύ άλλων:

Στις προηγούμενες διοργανώσεις της έκθεσης, ο δήμαρχος περιορίστηκε στα εγκαίνια. 
Eνώ θα έπρεπε να πλαισιώσει τα «Ποσειδώνια» με φεστιβάλ και άλλες πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις. 
Στην Oλυμπιάδα του 2004, χιλιάδες ξένοι διέμεναν σε πλοία, αλλά όχι στην πόλη του Πειραιά. Oύτε μία εκδήλωση του δήμου για τους επισκέπτες. O Πειραιάς δεν κέρδισε τίποτε από τους Aγώνες. Παρέμεινε θεατής. 
Aντί για το παλιό αεροδρόμιο του Eλληνικού, τα φετινά «Ποσειδώνια» μπορούσαν να φιλοξενηθούν στο Στάδιο Eιρήνης και Φιλίας. 
H Aκτή Mιαούλη ερημώνει και μεγάλες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες μετακινούνται στην παραλιακή λεωφόρο και στα βόρεια προάστια.
O κ. Mπεντενιώτης κατήγγειλε τον OΛΠ, επειδή «διέκοψε τη λειτουργία του εκθεσιακού του κέντρου, επικαλούμενος στατική ανεπάρκεια».

Tέλος, ο κ. Aγραπίδης κατήγγειλε το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού ότι: Aπό τα «μαγαζιά», που ζήτησε την απομάκρυνσή τους από τα Kονώνεια Tείχη, εξαίρεσε ένα («Aχινός»). «Για μας αυτό είναι σκανδαλώδες», κατέληξε ο ίδιος
ΠΗΓΗ:ΕΘΝΟΣ 10/02/2006

----------


## Morgan

Ωραιο θεματάκι.
βεβαια αυτό που λέει ο κυριος Mανόλης Mπεντενιώτης, ότι δηλαδή η διεθνής ναυτιλιακή έκθεση «Ποσειδώνια» μετακόμισε από τον Πειραιά, όπως και δεκάδες ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις...*ειναι πραγματα που δεν συνδεονται μεταξυ τους και μαλλον μιλαμε για μια απλη και ανιδεη αντιπολιτευτικη κριτικη.*
για αλλους λογους εφυγαν οι Ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες (π.χ. χώροι για γραφεια, παρκινγκ, καλύτερες συνθηκες για τους εργαζομενους, ιδιοκτητες εκτασεις και κτιρια κ.ο.κ.) και για αλλους μεταφερθηκαν τα "Π" ...Εδω και 2 μηνες ειχαν σχετικο αρθρο διαφορες εφημεριδες, με τελευταια που διαβασα εγω , την "Ναυτλαγορα" , η οποια ανεφερε οτι "...κινδυνευει η διοργανωση να μην πραγματοποιηθεί στον χωρο που παραδοσιακά γίνοταν δηλ τον ΟΛΠ...".
Ας μην μπλεκει λοιπον τα πραγματα , οχι βεβαια οτι δεν εχει δικιο για την τακτικη κυβερνησεων και υπουργων , των οποιων ευθυνη ειναι και η διασφαλιση της φημης και της ποιοτητας της ναυτιλιας της χωρας αλλα και για την πιθανη ενναλακτικη του ΣΕΦ (δεν το ξερω).
*Ερώτηση , Ο ΟΛΠ ως ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ή εταιρεια απο την μεριά του έκανε ότι μπορουσε για να συντηρει σωστα τον εκθεσιακο χωρο?*
αληθεια ο χωρος αυτος και ολο το τελωνειο, ο τερματικος σταθμος κτλ, οταν ΔΕΝ γινονται εκδηλωσεις εχει δει κανεις πως ειναι? σοβαδες απο παντου, κτισμα φαντασμα.

Προσωπικη αποψη οτι τα "Π" φετος θα χασουν πολυ κόσμο γιατί θα "βαρεθουν" να τραβηχτουν στο Ελληνικό. Στον Πειραιά έστω και στο διάλλειμα πεταγόσουν έριχνες μια ματιά και έφευγες.

ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ

----------


## efouskayak

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μorgan εδώ έχουν μπλέξει τα Ποσειδώνια, την μεταφορά των ναυτιλιακών και τα εστιατόρια της Πειραικής σε ένα θέμα.

Σχετικά με τα Ποσειδώνια όντως θα πληγούν απο την απόσταση τους με τις ναυτιλιακές του Πειραιά όμως θα εξυπηρετήσει ίσως αυτές που είναι στα Βόρεια και τα Νότια προάστεια. Σας παραθέτω τα πλεονεκτήματα σύμφωνα με το επίσημο site των Ποσειδωνίων.

- 40 minutes from Venizelos International Airport
- 30 to 40 minutes from Athens center (Syntagma)
- 30 to 40 minutes from Piraeus center

επίσης

Posidonia 2006, the 20th edition of the world’s most prestigious international shipping exhibition, will be held at a new and bigger venue this year, in a move dictated by the recent identification of structural safety issues at the Piraeus Exhibition Centre and the remedial action taken to support the building. This move will allow Posidonia 2006 to satisfy the increased demand for space by old and new exhibitors.

----------


## Morgan

κοιτα συμφωνω με τα πλεονεκτηματα.
ειναι αλλωστε σιγουρο πως και οι ετειρειες στα ΒΠ και στα ΝΠ θα εξυπηρετηθουν περισσοτερο ευκολα.αυτο ειναι αδιαπραγματευτο.

ομως ειναι σιγουρο επισης οτι πολλοι που θα πηγαιναν απο τις 500+ εταρειες στον Πειραια θα βαρεθουν να πανε....τοσες εταιρειες δεν υπαρχουν σε αλλες περιοχες της Αθηνας.

ομως (αλλο ενα θετικο) πιθανοτατα (το λενε και μονοι τους δηλαδη) τα ποσεδωνια θα εχουν μεγαλυτερο κερδος , ως αποτελεσμα του μεγαλυτερου χωρου για οσους θελουν να διαφημιστουν με καποιο σταντ εκει.

αρα εμας μας περισσευει , και τραγουδαμε "για τα λεφτα τα κανεις ολα...."

----------


## Asterias

Το Naytilia.gr θα είναι εκεί;;;

----------


## efouskayak

Υπήρχε μια σκέψη... θα δούμε  :Cool:

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλό θα ήταν να βρίσκεται εκεί, αλλά πρέπει να αναλογιστούμε ότι το κόστος είναι πολύ υψηλό

----------


## efouskayak

Θα είναι δύσκολο για μας φέτος αλλα στα επόμενα θα είμαστε εκεί.  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θα είναι δύσκολο για μας φέτος αλλα στα επόμενα θα είμαστε εκεί.


Σωστά  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Asterias

Nίκοο;;; Μπορούμε να το ψάξουμε. Ξέρει κάποιος εάν υπάρχει κάποια ιστιοσελίδα για τα Ποσειδώνια;;

----------


## gvaggelas

βεβαίως. Η διεύθυνση είναι:

http://www.posidonia-events.com/online/

----------


## Asterias

Thanks very very!!!

----------


## Asterias

Γεια χαρά και πάλι.

Η έρευνα απέδωσε τα εξής...

Αυτό που σίγουρα μπορεί να γίνει είναι να συμμετάσχουμε στο Poseidonia Cup στις 2 Ιουνίου με τα «χρώματα» του naytilia.gr. 

Το Poseidonia Cup είναι ένας ιστιοπλοϊκός αγώνας που διοργανώνεται στα πλαίσια της Έκθεσης με την ευθύνη του Παναλλήνιου Ομίλου Ιστιοπλοίας Ανοιχτής Θαλάσσης και συμμετέχουν σκάφη ανοιχτής θαλάσσης με πληρώματα από ναυτιλιακούς παράγοντες.

*Εάν ενδιαφέρεστε θα το κάνουμε.*

Είναι μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία ώστε να γνωρίσουμε και αυτό το κομμάτι της ναυτιλίας στο κατάλληλο μέρος και στη κατάλληλη διοργάνωση.

Είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον.  
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα έχω σε λίγο.

----------


## Asterias

On Friday 2nd June 2006 Posidonia, in association with the Hellenic Offshore Racing Club, will organise the third Posidonia Cup offshore yacht race. The event, sponsored by Lloyd’s Register, generates wide media interest, both nationally in Greece and internationally in the shipping and yachting press. 

To download the 2006 Notice of Race please click here.
The 2006 Posidonia Cup has already 24 confirmed race entries, which are the following:
JGP Hellas Ltd.
Hempel/ Esser Travel
Teoshipping Corporation
Commercial Trading
Gulf Marine Management
Kristen Navigation Inc
Det Norske Veritas S.A.
Maran Gas Maritime Inc
Dorchester Maritime Limited
Baltic Exchange Sailing Association
Tradewinds
Norton Rose
Barry Rogliano Salles
Lloyd's List
Golden Destiny
Totem Plus
Lloyd's Register
State University of New York, Maritime College
Thenamaris Ships Management Inc
ABS Europe
Howe Robinson & Co Ltd.
Victoria Steamship Co Ltd.
Bureau Veritas
Tsakos Shipping and Trading SA


*The 2004 race:*

The 2004 Posidonia Cup was concluded on Friday, June 4, under challenging weather conditions in Piraeus' Faliron Bay, which tested the skills and stamina of the participating Greek and international crews to the limit. 
A record 39 crews, nearly double the entries of the 2002 inaugural event, competed for the trophy in two categories, IMS and ORC. 
The one-day sailing event was concluded in the evening with the awards ceremony hosted by sponsors Lloyd’s Register at Asteras Hotel in the picturesque seas side resort of Vouliagmeni. 

*The final results for the ORC category were:*
1 DORCHESTER MARITIME LIMITED   - MELITI
2 SEAPACE INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING SA  - ELENARA V
3 LLOYD’S REGISTER    - ALBIRED
4 KRISTEN NAVIGATION INC    - PENGUIN
5 E.A.GIBSON SHIPBROKERS LTD   - SEMELE II
6 METROSTAR MANAGEMENT CORP   - AQUARIUS A
7 DELOITTE     - AETHRA
8 ESSER TRAVEL SA & MAERSK BROKERS  -  HEARTBREAKER
9 THE TSAKOS GROUP    - MANI
10 CHOGOKU MARINE PAINTS (HELLAS) SA  - CHRISTINA
11 EASTERN MEDITERRANIAN MARITIME   - ANNA
12 GOLDEN DESTINY SA    - PIXLAX/EMPORIKIBANK
13 NEVA-MARITIME-RUSSIA    - EX ANIMO
14 HOWE ROBINSON & CO LTD    - ARMENISTIS
15 SEATRADE     - NEXUS
16 A.B.S.EUROPE     - ALTER EGO
17 TRADEWINDS     - VICKY
18 ANANGEL SHIPPINT ENTERPRISES SA   - ASTARTI
19 THENAMARIS (SHIPS MANAGEMENT) INC  - PEGASUS
20 THOMAS MILLER (HELLAS) LTD   - ANDROMEDA
21 HELMEPA      - P. GOLEMIS
22 STELMAR TANKERS     - SHOUKY

*The final results for the IMS category were:
*
1 COMMERCIAL TRADING  - ATALANTI XIV
2 ALPHA BANK   - ALPHA BANK
3 CHESTERTON-REINTJES-INTER - APIDALOS NAFS
4 OCEANBULK   - OPTIMUM 3 – WASH & GO
5 WATSON, FARLEY & WILLIAMS - ALSOUMA - NOYNOY FAMILY
6 TIM    - ZANTINO-TIM
7 MAC GREGOR   - MAC GREGOR
8 GERMANISCHER LLOYD/COSTAM - NEOROS
9 VECTOR INFORMATICS SYSTEM - SUGAR TOO
10 MAN –B&W Hellas Ltd  - ASTRAPI-EMPORIKI BANK
11 LIBERIAN REGISTRY  - LERNEA HYDRA II – GANT
12 SHELL MARINE PRODUCTS LIM - GUAPA
13 D.N.V    - VANA-VIOLETTA
14 DAVIES JOHNSON & CO  - VIRUS II
15 NORTON ROSE   - AERA
16 CLARKSON REGISTRY  - KYANH
17 BARRY ROGLIANO SALLES  - FEMME FATALE

* For more information contact:
* Posidonia Exhibitions SA 
 4-6 Efplias Street, 185 37 Piraeus, Greece
 Tel. +30 210 428 3608, Fax +30 210 428 3610
 e-mail: tnv@posidonia-events.com





Posidonia Cup is sponsored by

----------


## Morgan

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα αναμένουμε απάντηση, θέλω να πιστευω πως θα είμαστε.

----------


## Morgan

αρχιζουν σιγα σιγα τα παρτυ των ναυτιλιακων εταιρειων και των συνεργατων τους , επι την ευκαιρια των Ποσειδωνιων....

αντε να βγαζουμε τα καλοκαιρινα κουστουμια απο την ναφθαλινη

----------


## Asterias

Σε λίγες ώρες, θα προσπαθήσουμε να σας φέρουμε κοντά στο κλίμα των Ποσειδωνίων, θα έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας φωτογραφίες από διάφορα περίπτερα των Ποσειδωνίων και από τη συνέντευξη τύπου του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κ. Μανόλη Κεφαλογιάννη που δόθηκε στον Π.Ο.Ι.Α.Θ..

----------


## Morgan

kammia fwto vre paidia...?

molis gyrisa...apo thn ekthesi

----------


## efouskayak

Εντυπώσεις :Confused:

----------


## Morgan

καλα περιπτερα και αρκετος κοσμος ειναι τα θετικα.
μαλιστα ορισμενες χωρες εχουν ολοκληρα κομματια της εκθεσης στα οποια στεγαζονται εταιρειες απο εκεινες τις χωρες (π.χ. τουρκια,κινα,κορεα).
ο χωρος αν και σε ψιλομπερδευει ειναι ανωτερος απο τον ΟΛΠ.

ομως...
1.ειναι μακρια και η κινηση σε σκοτνει σε αντιθεση με τον παλιο χωρο που οι περισσοτεροι πηγαιναν με τα ποδια.
2.πρεπει να παρεις αυτοκινητο
3.οι ταριφες παιρνουν κοσμο μονο για κοντινες αποστασεις και κυριως (99%) ξενους τους οποιους και δαγκωνουν ανελεητα σε 2πλο τριπλες κουρσες......

----------


## gvaggelas

Η έκθεση ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή. Ειχε περίπτερα από όλους τους τομείς της ναυτιλίας και πολλούς επισκέπτες. Το άσχημο όπως σημείωσε και ο Morgan ήταν η απόσταση. Ένα άλλο που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι δεν υπήρχε μεγάλη παρουσία Λιμενικών Οργανισμών και ειδικότερα των Ελληνικών λιμένων (μόνο Θεσσαλονίκη και Πειραιάς συμμετείχαν, με φτωχά όμως περίπτερα-από πλευράς διάθεσης υλικού). 
Τα επόμενα Ποσειδώνια ακούγεται ότι θα διεξαχθούν σε ένα νέο εκθεσιακό κέντρο στην περιοχή Παλατάκι, εντ΄ς του επιβατικού λιμένα του ΟΛΠ. Οι αρμόδιοι θεωρούν ότι θα καταφέρουν να το έχουν έτοιμο μέχρι τις 2 Ιουνίου του 2008 που θα εγκαινιαστούν τα επόμενα Ποσειδώνια. Ο καιρός θα δείξει.

----------


## Sirius

Ena akoma meion se auta pou eipe o Morgan, opos elege kai to diafimistiko brochure "to meet the shipowners".. giati eixane periptera oi nautiliakes??

----------


## Kyriakos

"To meet the shipowners".... αν έχεις εσύ περίπτερο και έρθουν αυτοι.

Ενώ στον ΟΛΠ η κίνηση ήταν συνεχόμενη, φέτος ξεκινούσε μετά τις 18.00 (έπρεπε πρώτα να κλείσουν τα γραφεία)

----------


## Asterias

Το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα των Ποσειδωνίων για το 2008.

*http://www.posidonia-events.com/uploads/promobanners/pos08_brochure.pdf*

----------


## Apostolos

Εμείς stand θα έχουμε???

----------


## Petros

Συμφωνω Αποστολε πρεπει να το κανονισουμε οπωσδηποτε.

----------


## fcuk

Αμα χρειαζονται καποιοι στο σταντ για καμια αντιπαραθεση
φωναξτε fcuk,aegeanislands,viramola,gexps :Very Happy: xaxaxaxaxa

Καλη ιδεα παντως!

----------


## Asterias

Θα πρέπει να το δούμε με ιδιαίτερη σοβαρότητα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Στο Παλιο Αεροδρομιο παλι?

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ναί. Αν και πολύ λένε ότι είναι λάθος το μέρος, εγώ την προηγούμενη φορά το βρήκα πολύ καλύτερο του ΟΛΠ. Είναι εκτός της κλινησης, έχει ατελείωτο πάρκιγκ και οι χώροι ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτεροι. Αν φτιάχναν ένα τέτοιο χώρο στον Πειραιά σήγουρα θα ήταν καλύτερα. Σχετικά για το στάντ μας νομίζω ότι θα έχουμε σήγουρα κάποια χωρηγία απο κάποιες εταιρίες με την ανάλογη διαφήμηση. Εγώ μιάς που υπολογίζω να είμαι ξέμπαρκος τότε θα μπορώ να βρήσκομαι συνεχώς εκεί (δέν με χαλάει το ολο κλίμα  :Smile:  )

----------


## Asterias

The Hellenikon Exhibition Centre is located at the site of the former (east) Athens Airport. It is close to the coast, overlooking the sea lanes from and to Piraeus.
Its main advantage is the close proximity to the city's hubs:
- 40 minutes from Venizelos International Airport
- 30 to 40 minutes from Athens center (Syntagma)
- 30 to 40 minutes from Piraeus center

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

λέτε να είμαστε και εμείς εκεί αυτήτην φορά ?

----------


## thalassolykos

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΧΙ ?? ΚΑΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΧΜΜΜ

----------


## Apostolos

Και εγώ μαζί σας!!!!!!

----------


## Petros

Καλα θα ητανε οπωσδηποτε και θα περναγαμε και πολυ ωραια.

----------


## efouskayak

Το κόστος για περίπτερο στα ποσειδώνια είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και ο χρόνος που πρέπει να βρίσκεται κόσμος εκεί αρκετός... είναι καταπληκτική ιδέα την κυνηγήσαμε και στα προηγούμενα βέβαια τότε είμασταν ''βρέφη'' ακόμα . 

Θα τα βάλουμε κάτω και θα σας ενημερώσουμε.

----------


## evridiki

Ισως θα ηταν μια καλη κινηση να συμμετεχουμε και εμεις. Το θεμα ειναι να βρεθει καποιος χορηγος και το στησιμο και την παρουσια μας εκει απο μονοι μας σιγουρα θα βοηθησουμε....

Ας το δουμε..... :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

Η συμμετοχή στα Ποσειδώνια πιστεύω ότι έχει να προσφέρει στο forum. Βέβαια ορισμένοι συμμετέχουν προκειμένου να κλείσουν δουλειές ή να δουν τις τελευταίες τάσεις π.χ. στις ναυπηγήσεις. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και αυτοί οι οποίοι πηγαίνουν επειδή έχουν το 'ψώνιο' (καλώς εννοούμενο) της ναυτιλίας΄. Εκεί θα πρέπει να στοχεύει η συμμετοχή του φόρουμ στα Ποσειδώνια. Είχε γίνει μία ρχή πριν από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου στην έκθεση Transport & Logistics. Φυσικά άλλο κύρος η μία και άλλο κύρος η άλλη. Το ίδιο βέβαια συμβαίνει και με το κόστος (κάποιες χιλιάδες ευρώ). Για παράδειγμα ένα περίπτερο σε καλή θέση κόστισε στα προηγούμενα Ποσειδώνια (και με έκπτωση λόγω γνωριμιών) περίπου 4.000 (με όλες τις παροχές).
¶ρα θα πρέπει πρώτα να βρούμε τρόπο να καλύψουμε αυτό το κόστος και έπειτα να αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε για το αν θα συμμετάσχουμε ή όχι. Όποιος έχει κάποια πρόταση ας την καταθέσει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από όσα γνωρίζω για το κόστος συμμετοχής σε μία έκθεση παίζουν ρόλο αρκετοί παράγοντες. Μέγεθος περιπτέρου, θέση του, εύρος παροχών.
Τηρουμένων πάντα των αναλογιών, δεν νομίζω ότι η τυχόν συμμετοχή του forum, προυποθέτει μεγάλο περίπτερο, καλή ή πρώτη ''φάτσα'' θέση, ή μεγάλες παροχές εκ μέρους των διοργανωτών.

Πιστεύω ότι αρκεί και ένα περίπτερο ''τρία επί τρία'' που λέει ο λόγος, αν σκεφτούμε ότι ούτε σταντς χρειάζονται, ούτε μεγάλοι και χλιδάτοι χώροι για παράθεση προιόντων. Εξάλλου σε όλες τις εκθέσεις, ένας και μοναδικός ...δρόμος υπάρχει για τους επισκέπτες, αναγκαστικά όλοι θα περάσουνε από μπροστά σου, και αυτός που θα έχει ενδιαφέρον για το αντικείμενο του forum, θα σταθεί και θα ρωτήσει.

----------


## gvaggelas

για του λόγου το αληθές 
http://www.posidonia-events.com/onli...PID=11&MID=115

----------


## Asterias

Γεια χαρά και από μένα. Προς ενημέρωση σας το Naytilia.gr μέχρι στιγμής έχει πάει σε 3 εκθέσεις. Στο 27ο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών στο ίδιο περίπτερο με την Ειδικότητα Ναυτοπροσκόπων, στην Best Value Yachting και στην 2η Διεθνή Έκθεση Transport & Logistics. Στις 2 τελευταίες ήμασταν χορηγοί επικοινωνίας κάτι που σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει κόστος για κάποιο περίπτερο.Πιστεύω πως μόνο με αυτούς τους δυο τρόπους μπορούμε να μειώσουμε το κόστος. Ή με συγκατοίκηση ή με χορηγία επικοινωνίας.

----------


## efouskayak

> Γεια χαρά και από μένα. Προς ενημέρωση σας το Naytilia.gr μέχρι στιγμής έχει πάει σε 3 εκθέσεις. Στο 27ο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών στο ίδιο περίπτερο με την Ειδικότητα Ναυτοπροσκόπων, στην Best Value Yachting και στην 2η Διεθνή Έκθεση Transport & Logistics. Στις 2 τελευταίες ήμασταν χορηγοί επικοινωνίας κάτι που σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει κόστος για κάποιο περίπτερο.Πιστεύω πως μόνο με αυτούς τους δυο τρόπους μπορούμε να μειώσουμε το κόστος. Ή με συγκατοίκηση ή με χορηγία επικοινωνίας.


Asteria δεν έχει καμμία σχέση το κόστος χορηγίας επικοινωνίας στις εκθέσεις που έχουμε παρευρεθεί με τα ποσειδώνια. Η συγκατοίκηση μάλλον είναι πιο ρεαλιστική.

----------


## Asterias

Ναι έχεις δίκιο, για να είμαστε τελείως δωρεάν ακόμα και με χορηγία επικοινωνίας, αποκλείεται. Αλλά το κόστος το μειώνεται κάπως.

----------


## evridiki

Σωστες οι σκεψεις σας Στρατο και Εφη. Δεν εχουμε παρα να επικοινωνησουμε με τους ενδιαφερομενους!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Asterias

*Προκύρηξη Posidonia Cup* (12/12/2007)Με αλλάγες στη δομή του αγώνα που θα συμπεριλαμβάνει μία παράκτια διαδρομή (coastal race) αντί των 2 αγώνων όρτσα πρύμα, προκηρύχτηκε ο αγώνας που διοργανώνει ο ΠΟΙΑΘ στo πλαίσιo της μεγάλης διεθνούς ναυτιλιακής έκθεσης «Ποσειδώνια», που πραγματοποιείται κάθε 2 χρόνια σε συνεργασία με την Posidonia Exhibitions S.A και με τη χορηγία της Lloyds Register.

www.horc.gr

----------


## Asterias

*14/12/2007*



*Posidonia Exhibitions was awarded the Lloyd’s List 2007 “Piraeus International Centre” award for its continuous contribution to the promotion of Piraeus and its role as a leading international shipping centre.* 

*For almost four decades Posidonia has attracted the global shipping community to Piraeus, generating new business deals, forging stronger relations between Greece and the international shipping industry and presenting the latest developments in shipping technology.*
*Starting some 40 years ago with 82 exhibitors from 16 countries, Posidonia has evolved to the most prestigious shipping exhibition, attracting over 1.600 exhibiting companies and more than 16.000 visitors to Greece every two years.* 

*Posidonia has attracted business for both the Piraeus and Greek economy, as each Posidonia generates a turnover of some 35 million euros, which are spend on stand design and construction, accommodation, receptions, seminars, conferences, etc as well as holidays following the exhibition, as many exhibitors and visitors decide to spend more time in Greece. To this the value of multimillion euro contracts, which are signed during the exhibition, should be added, in order to understand the full impact Posidonia creates every two years.*

----------


## Asterias

_The following conference, seminars and press conferences are scheduled during Posidonia 2008 to take place at the Posidonia seminar room inside the Hellenikon Exhibiton Centre:_

*http://www.posidonia-events.com/onli...?PID=29&MID=58*


Should your company or organisation wish to organise a presentation or seminar within the Posidonia Seminar Room, please contact tnv@posidonia-events.com

----------


## Asterias

Posidonia Cup (09/01/2008) 


Οι πρώτες δηλώσεις συμμετοχής για τον αγώνα των Ποσειδωνίων, έχουν ήδη κατατεθεί στη Γραμματεία της διοργάνωσης.
Το ενδιαφέρον αναμένεται πολύ μεγάλο.
Η αλλαγή της διαδρομής από αγώνες όρτσα πρύμα σε παράκτια διαδρομή *και η συμμετοχή των παραδοσιακών σκαφών*, θα προσδώσουν στη διοργάνωση ένα ξεχωριστό χρώμα.
Καλή αρχή  

www.horc.gr

----------


## AVRA YACHTING

*POSIDONIA CUP – ΜΑΙΟΣ 2008*

Αγαπητοί φίλοι της Ιστιοπλοίας
Oι γιορτές των Ποσειδωνίων και του ιστιοπλοϊκού αγώνα “POSIDONIA CUP” την Παρασκευή 30 Μαίου 2008 πλησιάζουν.
Η εταιρεία μας προσφέρει το ιδιοκτησίας της ιστιοπλοϊκό σκάφος “ΑΝΙΜΑ” (Beneteau Clipper 411) με κυβερνήτη τον Κύριο Γιώργο Βαξεβανάκη για την συμμετοχή σας στον Αγώνα .
Το σκάφος μπορεί να επανδρωθεί με την μέχρι 8 ατόμων ομάδα σας και να φέρει διαφημιστικά λογότυπα της εταιρείας σας (αν το επιθυμείτε) .
Επίσης μέσα από την πλούσια συλλογή των ιστιοπλοικών σκαφών που εκπροσωπούμε μπορείτε να επιλέξετε και άλλα σκάφη για τη συμμετοχή σας. (www.avrayachting.com)
Για κάθε σας ενδιαφέρον και πληροφορίες παρακαλούμε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας

Γιώργος Βαξεβανάκης
Τηλ.2104833632 – 6946061592 –fax 2104833614
Email.george@avrayachting.gr

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
*Πειραιάς 20/2/2008*
*Η ΡΑΓΔΑΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ* *ΠΡΟΣΕΛΚΥΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ Σ**T**Α ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ 2008* 
*ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ* *ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΟΡΟΣΗΜΟ*Η συνεχιζόμενη αύξηση ρεκόρ στις παραγγελίες νέων ναυπηγήσεων από τους Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες, που βασίζεται στην ισχυρή οικονομική ανάπτυξη στην ¶πω Ανατολή και στην ακόρεστη ζήτηση ενέργειας από Κίνα και  Ινδία, στρέφουν ήδη τα μάτια της διεθνούς ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας αυτό το καλοκαίρι στην Αθήνα, για την 21η διοργάνωση της έκθεσης Ποσειδώνια, που αποτελεί πλέον τη μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλιακή έκθεση στο κόσμο.  

Με τις επενδύσεις του 2007 για την ανανέωση του ελληνόκτητου στόλου να ξεπερνούν τα 50 δις δολάρια Η.Π.Α., ποσό διπλάσιο από εκείνο που επενδύθηκε αντίστοιχα την προηγούμενη χρονιά, και με σχεδόν διψήφια ποσοστά ετήσιας οικονομικής ανάπτυξης σε μια περιοχή που φιλοξενεί το μισό σχεδόν πληθυσμό του κόσμου, η παγκόσμια ναυπηγική βιομηχανία, οι προμηθευτές εξοπλισμού, οι λοιποί κάθετοι κλάδοι και ο τομέας μεταπώλησης πλοίων συντονίζονται για τα φετινά Ποσειδώνια, που εκτιμάται ότι θα είναι τα μεγαλύτερα στην 40ετή ιστορία τους.

Το δυνητικό άνοιγμα των μεγαλύτερων λιμανιών της Ελλάδας σε ξένους επενδυτές έχει κεντρίσει επίσης το ενδιαφέρον των μεγάλων κινεζικών και αραβικών κεφαλαίων, τα οποία ανταγωνίζονται για μερίδιο και διοικητική πρόσβαση στον επικερδή κόμβο μεταφόρτωσης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων του Πειραιά, που κατέχει στρατηγική θέση στο σταυροδρόμι τριών ηπείρων. 

«Παρά την ύφεση της οικονομίας των Η.Π.Α., οι συνολικές οικονομικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν παγκοσμίως ευνοούν μια ακόμα πιο δυνατή ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία, ενώ η ανταπόκριση στα Ποσειδώνια 2008 αντικατοπτρίζει αυτό που μπορεί να περιγραφεί μόνο ως την πιο συναρπαστική περίοδο των τελευταίων ετών για την παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα,» είπε η κα. Νανά Μιχαήλ, Διευθύνουσα Σύμβουλος των Εκθέσεων Ποσειδώνια, τα οποία θα διεξαχθούν από 2-6 Ιουνίου στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο του Ελληνικού. 

Η κα. Μιχαήλ δήλωσε ότι φέτος στα Ποσειδώνια θα συμμετέχει αριθμός ρεκόρ επισκεπτών που θα ξεπερνά τις 16.000 ενώ οι συμμετοχές των εκθετών θα ξεπεράσουν τις 1.600 της διοργάνωσης του 2006. 
«Η μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση οδήγησε στην αύξηση του εκθεσιακού χώρου κατά 1.000τ.μ, ο οποίος και  ανέρχεται πλέον συνολικά στα 27.500τ.μ , γεγονός που τον καθιστά το μεγαλύτερο χώρο στην ιστορία των Ποσειδωνίων, καθώς και οι παραδοσιακοί εκθέτες έχουν κλείσει περισσότερα τετραγωνικά μέτρα για την παρουσία τους και ένας σημαντικός αριθμός νέων εκθετών κάνει εφέτος το ντεμπούτο του στην διοργάνωση.»  

Η επένδυση των ελλήνων εφοπλιστών σε έργα νέων ναυπηγήσεων άγγιξε σχεδόν τα 32 δις δολάρια Η.Π.Α. το 2007, ενώ ένα επιπλέον ποσό της τάξεως των 16,94 δις δολαρίων  δαπανήθηκε στον τομέα της μεταπώλησης πλοίων. Σε ότι αφορά στο στόλο, αυτή η επένδυση του 2007 αντιστοιχεί σε παραγγελίες νέων ναυπηγήσεων για 556 πλοία. Οι παραγγελίες για φορτηγά πλοία ξηρού φορτίου ανήλθαν σε 371 πλοία συνολικού τονάζ 36,6 εκατομμυρίων dwt, έναντι 74 πλοίων συνολικού τονάζ 6,4 εκατομμυρίων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν το 2006. 
«Συγκριτικά, το 2006 οι παραγγελίες των ελλήνων εφοπλιστών για νέες ναυπηγήσεις κυμάνθηκαν στα 25 δις δολάρια, ποσό που επισκιάστηκε από τα ιστορικά επίπεδα της περσινής χρονιάς του 2007, γεγονός που αναμένεται να εκτοξεύσει την ισχύ της ελληνικής ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας σε νέα ύψη», είπε η κα. Μιχαήλ. 

Ο στόλος ελληνικών συμφερόντων έχει αυξηθεί περισσότερο από 50% από το 1994, σε μια περίοδο 14 ετών που η μέση ανάπτυξη της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας ανερχόταν σε μετριοπαθή ποσοστά της τάξης του 9%. Σήμερα, οι ελληνική κοινότητα ελέγχει 4.200 πλοία, εν πλω ή επί παραγγελία, συνολικού τονάζ 250 εκατομμυρίων dwt περίπου ενώ οι τρέχουσες παραγγελίες τους ξεπερνούν τα 850 πλοία με συνολικό τονάζ 67 εκατομμυρίων dwt.

Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Δήμου Ελληνικού, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

_Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και δημοσιογραφικές ερωτήσεις, απευθυνθείτε:_
_ΣτάβηΣπανού, PressOfficer, Τηλ.: 210- 9604200, Email: spanous@perse.gr_
_ΘεόδωροςΝ. Βώκος, ProjectManager, Τηλ.: 210-4283608, Email: tnv@posidonia-events.com_

_Pos_9596_133d.jpg_

----------


## Baggeliq

Είναι υποχρεώσει μας να είμαστε εκεί η ιστορία μας γραφεί με μια έκθεση που για μένα είναι  ιστορική για τα ελληνικά χρώματα και για την ελληνική ναυτιλία και για τη το διεθνές ναυτιλιακό στερέωμα γιατί είμαστε μια από της μεγαλύτερες ναυτιλιακές δυνάμεις σε όλο το κόσμο … 

  Η Ελλάδα γιορτάζει και η ναυτιλιακή ιστορία τους …..και μας πρέπει να συμβάλουμε μέσα από το φόρουμ αυτό άσχετος εάν νομίζω ότι το κάνουμε και παραπάνω για να σωθεί η ιστορία μας  βασικά αυτά τα μέλη που μόνιμα βοηθούν με την γνώση του εδώ και τρία χρονιά …


*ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΛΩΝ*

----------


## polykas

Γνωρίζει κανείς ημερομηνίες για το πότε  και που θα πραγματοποιηθούν;

----------


## gvaggelas

2-6 Ιουνίου 2008 στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο στο παλαιό αεροδρόμιο Ελληνικού. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ .

----------


## Leo

Και φέτος στον εκθεσιακό χώρο του Ελληνικού (παλιό αεροδρόμιο) από 2 μέχρι 6 Ιουνίου 2008. 
Ανοιχτά για το κοινό Τρίτη, Τετάρτη και Πέμπτη απο 10.30 μέχρι 19.00 
ενώ την Παρασκευή απο 10.30 έως 17.00.

Αν κάποιος ενδιφέρεται για εισιτήριο ελεύθερης εισόδου να επιοινωνήσει μαζί μου μέσω ΠΜ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

newsletter of Posidonia 2008

Posidonia 2008 Newsletter - May 2008.pdf

----------


## scoufgian

ενημερωτικα ,σαν Naytilia.gr,θα ειμαστε καπου, μεσα στα Ποσειδωνια?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ενημερωτικα ,σαν Naytilia.gr,θα ειμαστε καπου, μεσα στα Ποσειδωνια?


 
Το  θα είναι παντού   :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Πειραιάς 20/2/2008*
*Η ΡΑΓΔΑΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ* *ΠΡΟΣΕΛΚΥΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ Σ**T**Α ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ 2008* 
*ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ* *ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΟΡΟΣΗΜΟ*Η συνεχιζόμενη αύξηση ρεκόρ στις παραγγελίες νέων ναυπηγήσεων από τους Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες, που βασίζεται στην ισχυρή οικονομική ανάπτυξη στην ¶πω Ανατολή και στην ακόρεστη ζήτηση ενέργειας από Κίνα και  Ινδία, στρέφουν ήδη τα μάτια της διεθνούς ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας αυτό το καλοκαίρι στην Αθήνα, για την 21η διοργάνωση της έκθεσης Ποσειδώνια, που αποτελεί πλέον τη μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλιακή έκθεση στο κόσμο.  

Με τις επενδύσεις του 2007 για την ανανέωση του ελληνόκτητου στόλου να ξεπερνούν τα 50 δις δολάρια Η.Π.Α., ποσό διπλάσιο από εκείνο που επενδύθηκε αντίστοιχα την προηγούμενη χρονιά, και με σχεδόν διψήφια ποσοστά ετήσιας οικονομικής ανάπτυξης σε μια περιοχή που φιλοξενεί το μισό σχεδόν πληθυσμό του κόσμου, η παγκόσμια ναυπηγική βιομηχανία, οι προμηθευτές εξοπλισμού, οι λοιποί κάθετοι κλάδοι και ο τομέας μεταπώλησης πλοίων συντονίζονται για τα φετινά Ποσειδώνια, που εκτιμάται ότι θα είναι τα μεγαλύτερα στην 40ετή ιστορία τους.

Το δυνητικό άνοιγμα των μεγαλύτερων λιμανιών της Ελλάδας σε ξένους επενδυτές έχει κεντρίσει επίσης το ενδιαφέρον των μεγάλων κινεζικών και αραβικών κεφαλαίων, τα οποία ανταγωνίζονται για μερίδιο και διοικητική πρόσβαση στον επικερδή κόμβο μεταφόρτωσης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων του Πειραιά, που κατέχει στρατηγική θέση στο σταυροδρόμι τριών ηπείρων. 

«Παρά την ύφεση της οικονομίας των Η.Π.Α., οι συνολικές οικονομικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν παγκοσμίως ευνοούν μια ακόμα πιο δυνατή ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία, ενώ η ανταπόκριση στα Ποσειδώνια 2008 αντικατοπτρίζει αυτό που μπορεί να περιγραφεί μόνο ως την πιο συναρπαστική περίοδο των τελευταίων ετών για την παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα,» είπε η κα. Νανά Μιχαήλ, Διευθύνουσα Σύμβουλος των Εκθέσεων Ποσειδώνια, τα οποία θα διεξαχθούν από 2-6 Ιουνίου στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο του Ελληνικού. 

Η κα. Μιχαήλ δήλωσε ότι φέτος στα Ποσειδώνια θα συμμετέχει αριθμός ρεκόρ επισκεπτών που θα ξεπερνά τις 16.000 ενώ οι συμμετοχές των εκθετών θα ξεπεράσουν τις 1.600 της διοργάνωσης του 2006. 
«Η μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση οδήγησε στην αύξηση του εκθεσιακού χώρου κατά 1.000τ.μ, ο οποίος και  ανέρχεται πλέον συνολικά στα 27.500τ.μ , γεγονός που τον καθιστά το μεγαλύτερο χώρο στην ιστορία των Ποσειδωνίων, καθώς και οι παραδοσιακοί εκθέτες έχουν κλείσει περισσότερα τετραγωνικά μέτρα για την παρουσία τους και ένας σημαντικός αριθμός νέων εκθετών κάνει εφέτος το ντεμπούτο του στην διοργάνωση.»  

Η επένδυση των ελλήνων εφοπλιστών σε έργα νέων ναυπηγήσεων άγγιξε σχεδόν τα 32 δις δολάρια Η.Π.Α. το 2007, ενώ ένα επιπλέον ποσό της τάξεως των 16,94 δις δολαρίων  δαπανήθηκε στον τομέα της μεταπώλησης πλοίων. Σε ότι αφορά στο στόλο, αυτή η επένδυση του 2007 αντιστοιχεί σε παραγγελίες νέων ναυπηγήσεων για 556 πλοία. Οι παραγγελίες για φορτηγά πλοία ξηρού φορτίου ανήλθαν σε 371 πλοία συνολικού τονάζ 36,6 εκατομμυρίων dwt, έναντι 74 πλοίων συνολικού τονάζ 6,4 εκατομμυρίων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν το 2006. 
«Συγκριτικά, το 2006 οι παραγγελίες των ελλήνων εφοπλιστών για νέες ναυπηγήσεις κυμάνθηκαν στα 25 δις δολάρια, ποσό που επισκιάστηκε από τα ιστορικά επίπεδα της περσινής χρονιάς του 2007, γεγονός που αναμένεται να εκτοξεύσει την ισχύ της ελληνικής ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας σε νέα ύψη», είπε η κα. Μιχαήλ. 

Ο στόλος ελληνικών συμφερόντων έχει αυξηθεί περισσότερο από 50% από το 1994, σε μια περίοδο 14 ετών που η μέση ανάπτυξη της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας ανερχόταν σε μετριοπαθή ποσοστά της τάξης του 9%. Σήμερα, οι ελληνική κοινότητα ελέγχει 4.200 πλοία, εν πλω ή επί παραγγελία, συνολικού τονάζ 250 εκατομμυρίων dwt περίπου ενώ οι τρέχουσες παραγγελίες τους ξεπερνούν τα 850 πλοία με συνολικό τονάζ 67 εκατομμυρίων dwt.

Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Δήμου Ελληνικού, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Πειραιάς 14/4/2008*
*ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΡΕΚΟΡ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ* *ΣΤΗ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΚΘΕΤΩΝ**ΤΑ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ* *ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ*
Τα Ποσειδώνια, στην 21η διοργάνωση που θα λάβει χώρα τον ερχόμενο Ιούνιο, θέτουν ακόμα ένα ορόσημο στην 40χρονη ιστορία τους,  με την συμμετοχή περισσοτέρων χωρών από οποιαδήποτε άλλη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή έκθεση. 

Εκτός της αύξησης των συμμετοχών από καθιερωμένες ναυτικές χώρες, εφέτος κάνουν για πρώτη φορά την εμφάνισή τους στα Ποσειδώνια εταιρείες από τη Δημοκρατία της Ονδούρας της Κεντρικής Αμερικής, την Ισλανδία, το Λουξεμβούργο και τη Μογγολία, αυξάνοντας έτσι τον τελικό αριθμό των χωρών συμμετοχής, που ανέρχεται πλέον σε 80 περίπου, αριθμό ρεκόρ για την έκθεση ενισχύοντας έτσι τον τίτλο που κατέχει ως η πλέον διεθνής ναυτιλιακή έκθεση του κόσμου. 

Επιπροσθέτως αυτή τη χρονιά η διοργάνωση πλησιάζει ακόμα περισσότερο και σε ένα άλλο ορόσημο με τα περισσότερα εθνικά περίπτερα που έχουν φιλοξενηθεί ποτέ στην έκθεση. Η συμμετοχή της Ρουμανίας, της Σουηδίας και της Ονδούρας, αυξάνουν τον συνολικό αριθμό εθνικών περιπτέρων σε 22, επιβεβαιώνοντας το πραγματικά παγκόσμιο χαρακτήρα της εκδήλωσης και ενισχύοντας την θέση της ως κορυφαίου φόρουμ επιχειρηματικότητας για την παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα. 

Ο εκθεσιακός χώρος έχει αυξηθεί και αντανακλά την ισχυρή επιθυμία εκθετών για συμμετοχή στα Ποσειδώνια. Ο συνολικός εκθεσιακός χώρος ανέρχεται πλέον σε 27.500 τ.μ. και αποτελεί τον μεγαλύτερο στην μέχρι τώρα ιστορία των Ποσειδωνίων.

“Η παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία πλησιάζει την κορυφή ενός κύκλου που έχει υποκινηθεί από την ραγδαία οικονομική ανάπτυξη και ζήτηση ενέργειας σε αναπτυσσόμενες αγορές και από την επενδυτική έκρηξη των ελλήνων εφοπλιστών που έχουν δεσμεύσει περί τα 50 δις δολάρια ΗΠΑ σε διάφορα έργα ανανέωσης στόλου,” είπε η Νανά Μιχαήλ, Διευθύνουσα Σύμβουλος της Εκθέσεις Ποσειδώνια Α.Ε., διοργανώτρια εταιρεία της έκθεσης.

“Η πιστωτική κρίση στις ΗΠΑ είχε πολύ μικρή επίδραση σε μια βιομηχανία που αντλεί τη δύναμή της από τις ραγδαίως αναπτυσσόμενες οικονομίες της Βραζιλίας, της Ρωσίας, της Ινδίας, της Κίνας και των αγορών της ¶πω Ανατολής, όπου βρίσκεται συγκεντρωμένος ο κύριος όγκος της ναυπηγικής δραστηριότητας,” συμπλήρωσε η κα. Μιχαήλ.

Με τη ματιά στραμμένη προς την Ανατολή, τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 έχουν επιβεβαιώσει ήδη την ισχυρότερη συμμετοχή εκθετών από την Ασία και την ¶πω Ανατολή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή έκθεση που φιλοξενείται στην Ευρώπη ή τη Βόρειο Αμερική, γεγονός που μαρτυρά τη μοναδική θέση της έκθεσης ως το πιο περιζήτητο ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ του κόσμου.

Η συμμετοχή από εκθέτες από την Ασία στη φετινή έκθεση αντανακλά τον αυξανόμενο πλούτο της περιοχής.

Περισσότεροι από 300 Ασιάτες εκθέτες έχουν επιβεβαιώσει την παρουσία τους στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού αυτό το καλοκαίρι, αριθμός που είναι σχεδόν τριπλάσιος από τον αριθμό των ασιατών εκθετών στην εκδήλωση του 2000. Το ένα τρίτο (1/3) αυτών των εκθετών θα έρθουν από την Κίνα,  62 από την Ιαπωνία, τη Σιγκαπούρη και τη Κορέα, και μαζί αποτελούν σχεδόν το 50% της συνολικής συμμετοχής εκθετών από την Ασία στα Ποσειδώνια 2008.

“Επίσης η μοναδικότητά μας υπογραμμίζεται από το γεγονός ότι οι κύριες ναυπηγικές εταιρείες από την Ασία συμμετέχουν με δικά τους περίπτερα στα Ποσειδώνια, σε αντίθεση με την πολιτική τους για συμμετοχή σε εθνικά περίπτερα σε άλλες μεγάλες διεθνείς εκθέσεις,” είπε η κα. Μιχαήλ. 

Μαζί με τους παραδοσιακά ανεξάρτητους συμμετέχοντες των Ποσειδωνίων, Tsuneishi και Cosco, φέτος θα συμμετάσχει και η κορεατική STX με δικό της περίπτερο, καθώς ο ναυπηγικός τομέας επιδεικνύει τη δύναμή του έχοντας ως στόχο να εντυπωσιάσει την ανερχόμενη καταναλωτική δύναμη των ελλήνων πλοιοκτητών, που ελέγχουν το μεγαλύτερο στόλο δεξαμενόπλοιων στον κόσμο και το ένα πέμπτο σχεδόν του συνολικού τονάζ της βιομηχανίας. 

“Όσον αφορά στους Ασιάτες ναυπηγούς, τα Ποσειδώνια είναι μια διετής εκδήλωση στην οποία επιβάλλεται να παραστούν για να δικτυωθούν με τους ιδιοκτήτες και τα στελέχη που παίρνουν αποφάσεις στην ελληνική ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα, που ελέγχει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος παραγγελιών νέων ναυπηγήσεων στον κόσμο, οι οποίες ξεπερνούν στα τέλη Μαρτίου τα 1.050 πλοία και τα 75 εκ. dwt. 

“Σήμερα, τα ναυπηγεία στην Ασία δυσκολεύονται να ανταποκριθούν στον όγκο νέων ναυπηγήσεων και η πλειονότητα των παραγγελιών προβλέπεται για παράδοση μετά το 2010, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα ελαττωθούν οι νέες παραγγελίες. Οι ισχυροί παγκόσμιοι οικονομικοί δείκτες θα μπορούσαν να ενισχύσουν ακόμα περισσότερο τη ζήτηση για ναυτιλιακές υπηρεσίες και ένας νέος κύκλος ανάπτυξης μπορεί να αρχίσει ανά πάσα στιγμή,” είπε η κα. Μιχαήλ. 

“Καθώς όσοι δραστηριοποιούνται στον ναυτιλιακό κλάδο πρέπει να παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις, έτσι και τα  Ποσειδώνια που συμβάλλουν στην διαμόρφωση της ατζέντας της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας, εξυπηρετούν τους εκθέτες και τους επισκέπτες τους αποτελώντας το τέλειο περιβάλλον για σύναψη συμφωνιών και οικοδόμηση δικτύου επαφών, συνταιριάζοντας τις ανάγκες των αγοραστών με τα χαρτοφυλάκια προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών των προμηθευτών. Τα Ποσειδώνια αντανακλούν με μοναδικό τρόπο τα επιτεύγματα της βιομηχανίας αυτής.”    

Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Posidonia 2008 Newsletter.

Posidonia 2008 Newsletter - May 2008.pdf

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Πειραιάς 29/5/2008*
*ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ**Η ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ* *ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ*
Η παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα συγκεντρώνεται εξ ολοκλήρου στην Αθήνα την επόμενη εβδομάδα καθώς η μεγαλύτερη διεθνής ναυτιλιακή έκθεση στον κόσμο είναι έτοιμη για την 21η επέτειό της. 

Με περισσότερες από 1.700 επιβεβαιωμένες συμμετοχές από 80 χώρες, 21 εθνικά περίπτερα και έναν εκθεσιακό χώρο που εκτείνεται σε 28.100 τετραγωνικά μέτρα στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού (ΕΚΕ), τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 ανοίγουν τις πύλες τους στις 2 Ιουνίου παρουσιάζοντας αυτό που ο Έλληνας Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής περιέγραψε εύγλωττα ως την πιο εντυπωσιακή συνάντηση της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας στην ιστορία.

Στην ομιλία που έδωσε ο Υπουργός κ. Γεώργιος Βουλγαράκης στο πλαίσιο της  συνέντευξης τύπου που πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα στον Πειραιά δήλωσε μεταξύ άλλων ότι η φετινή έκθεση πρόκειται να αποτελέσει πραγματικά ορόσημο για τον παγκόσμιο ναυτιλιακό κλάδο. Τα Ποσειδώνια ανέκαθεν προσέλκυαν το ενδιαφέρον των ναυτιλιακών κρατών, ως ένας παραδοσιακός χώρος δικτύωσης των επιχειρήσεων του ναυτιλιακού τομέα. Η φετινή εκδήλωση, ωστόσο, πρόκειται να είναι η πλέον επιτυχημένη σε ολόκληρη την ιστορία των σαράντα χρόνων διοργάνωσής των Ποσειδωνίων ενώ όπως δείχνει το ενδιαφέρον συμμετοχής, επισκιάζει οποιαδήποτε άλλη ναυτιλιακή συγκέντρωση οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο και αν πραγματοποιείται.»

Στον χαιρετισμό που απηύθυνε ο Υφυπουργός  κ. Παναγιώτης Καμμένος, εξέφρασε την ευχή τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 να αποτελέσουν έναυσμα για νέες επενδύσεις, να φέρουν κοντά επιχειρηματίες από όλο τον κόσμο και να δημιουργήσουν τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη της Παγκόσμιας και της Μεγάλης των Ελλήνων Ναυτιλίας . 
Τέλος συμπλήρωσε πως όλα αυτά οφείλουν να γίνουν με σεβασμό στις ίδιες αξίες και στα ιδανικά που ανέδειξαν την ελληνική ναυτιλιακή παράδοση, με την ίδια αγάπη και αφοσίωση προς -το μεγαλύτερο κεφάλαιο της ναυτιλίας- τους ναυτικούς μας, τη θάλασσα και το περιβάλλον.    

Κορυφαίες διεθνείς εταιρείες εκπροσωπώντας όλο το φάσμα των ναυτιλιακών και των σχετικών με το χώρο τομέων, συμπεριλαμβανομένων ναυπηγο-επισκευαστικών μονάδων, ναυλομεσιτών, ασφαλιστών, P&IClubs, τραπεζών, λιμενικών αρχών, νηογνωμόνων, επιθεωρητών πλοίων, φορέων νηολόγησης πλοίων, προμηθευτών, εταιρειών υψηλής τεχνολογίας εξοπλισμού και τεχνικής υποστήριξης,, θα συμμετάσχουν στην τετραήμερη έκθεση, η επίσημη έναρξη της οποίας προγραμματίζεται να γίνει από τον Έλληνα Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, κ. Γεώργιο Βουλγαράκη. 

Ο κ. Νίκος Ευθυμίου, Πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών (ΕΕΕ), χαρακτήρισε  τα Ποσειδώνια ως το βαρόμετρο του παγκόσμιου ναυτιλιακού κλάδου. «Το ισχυρό  ενδιαφέρον για τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 αποτελεί αξιόπιστη ένδειξη της αναμενόμενης ανάπτυξης της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας και μαρτυρεί την ισχύ του ελληνικού στόλου που ελέγχει 4.200 πλοία, τα οποία ήδη ταξιδεύουν ή είναι υπό παραγγελία, χωρητικότητας περίπου 229 εκ. τόνων. Κάθε δύο χρόνια, τα Ποσειδώνια δίνουν το ρυθμό και αποτελούν σημείο αναφοράς για το τι πρόκειται να ακολουθήσει τα επόμενα χρόνια αναφορικά με το σύνολο των παραγγελιών και τη ναυπήγηση πλοίων ειδικότερα. 

«Η ναυτιλία είναι ένας από τους οικονομικούς πυλώνες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και ο πλέον επιτυχημένος τομέας της Ελληνικής οικονομίας. Τα Ποσειδώνια, ο καλύτερος πρεσβευτής του κλάδου μας, δεν μπορούν παρά να διοργανώνονται κάθε δεύτερο έτος στο λίκνο του δυτικού πολιτισμού και στη χώρα που ήταν πρωτοπόρος στις θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες και τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές» δήλωσε επίσης ο κ. Ευθυμίου.  
Μια αίθουσα διαλέξεων 100 θέσεων εντός του Εκθεσιακού Κέντρου είναι διαθέσιμη σε όλους του εκθέτες για τη διευκόλυνση σεμιναρίων, ημερίδων και συνεντεύξεων τύπου. Κατά τη διάρκεια της έκθεσης αναμένονται και ορισμένες σημαντικές ανακοινώσεις, καθώς τα μεγαλύτερα νηολόγια του κόσμου, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του νηολογίου των Lloyd's, του DNV και του Germanischer Lloyd, έχουν ήδη προγραμματίσει συνεντεύξεις τύπου. Περισσότερες ανακοινώσεις αναμένονται και από την Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, το Γενικό Προξενείο του Παναμά, το Ιρλανδικό Γραφείο Ναυτιλιακής Ανάπτυξης, το κορεατικό και το πολωνικό νηολόγιο.
Μιλώντας εκ μέρους των διοργανωτών της εκδήλωσης, ο Θεμιστοκλής Βώκος, Πρόεδρος των Εκθέσεων Ποσειδώνια, δήλωσε ότι η φετινή έκθεση έχει ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία καθώς έχει σπάσει κάθε προηγούμενο ρεκόρ. «Τα Ποσειδώνια είναι πλέον επισήμως η πιο αναγνωρισμένη και φημισμένη εκδήλωση της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας. Συνδέοντας τη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα, παρουσιάζοντας τις τελευταίες τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες, συζητώντας περιβαλλοντικές πρωτοβουλίες και υπογραμμίζοντας μελλοντικές τάσεις, τα Ποσειδώνια αποτελούν τον καταλύτη των εξελίξεων που διαμορφώνονται στους πιο ισχυρούς φορείς ανάπτυξης της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας.»    
Η εβδομάδα των Ποσειδωνίων ξεκινά επισήμως αύριο, Παρασκευή 30 Μαΐου με τον αγώνα PosidoniaCup, έναν αγώνα ιστιοπλοΐας που διοργανώθηκε για πρώτη φορά πριν από 6 χρόνια και εξελίχθηκε σε θεσμό. Εξήντα επτά πληρώματα επιβεβαίωσαν τη συμμετοχή τους στην φετινή «ρεγκάτα του Αιγαίου», αριθμός που αποτελεί επίσης ρεκόρ. Ο αγώνας έχει και πάλι χορηγό το Lloyd’s Register.

Το Σάββατο 31 Μαΐου, η παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα θα έχει την ευκαιρία να συναντηθεί στο γήπεδο ποδοσφαίρου του κατόχου του ελληνικού πρωταθλήματος, Ολυμπιακού, για το 1ο Ποδοσφαιρικό Τουρνουά των Ποσειδωνίων, στο οποίο θα συμμετάσχουν 15 ομάδες από διάφορες εταιρείες σε έναν αγώνα που σκοπό έχει να αποτελέσει εκδήλωση δικτύωσης και κοινωνικής συναναστροφής.

Τα επίσημα εγκαίνια της έκθεσης πραγματοποιούνται τη Δευτέρα, 2 Ιουνίου σε μια εκδήλωση όπου κανείς μπορεί να παρευρεθεί με την ειδική πρόσκληση, ενώ την επόμενη ημέρα Τρίτη, 3 Ιουνίου τα Ποσειδώνια ανοίγουν τις πύλες τους στους επισκέπτες όπου και θα ολοκληρωθούν την Παρασκευή 6 Ιουνίου.

Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 στη Νέα Υόρκη* 

Δύο ημέρες πριν τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 ανοίξουν τις πύλες τους στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο του Ελληνικού βρίσκονται ήδη… στην Times Square της Νέας Υόρκης.  

Στο χρηματιστηριακό  δείκτη NASDAQ OMX είναι εγγεγραμμένες 40 επιχειρήσεις του ναυτιλιακού τομέα. Από το MarketSite Tower στη Νέα Υόρκη, όπου και παρουσιάζονται οι τιμές του χρηματιστηρίου σε 24ωρη βάση,ο NASDAQ ΟΜΧ εύχεται σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες στα Ποσειδώνια 2008 και ειδικότερα στις 40 ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις κάθε επιτυχία.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Πειραιάς 0**1**/0**6**/2008*

*Posidonia Cup 2008* *με λάμψη Ολυμπιονικών*Hιστιοπλοϊκή ρεγκάτα σε νέα ρεκόρ    

Εξήντα τέσσερα σκάφη, 500 περίπου μέλη πληρωμάτων, δύο Ολυμπιονίκες και μια σπουδαία περίσταση, ήταν τα στοιχεία του  PosidoniaCup– του Ιστιοπλοϊκού αγώνα των Ποσειδωνίων 2008 που στην τέταρτη κατά σειρά διοργάνωση του,  που πραγματοποιείται κάθε δύο χρόνια, σηματοδότησε την Παρασκευή  την έναρξη των Ποσειδωνίων.

«Ο καιρός ήταν θαυμάσιος με ισχυρούς ανέμους και έντονη ηλιοφάνεια ενώ η νέα διαδρομή ήταν μια πρόκληση για όλα τα πληρώματα. Ο ιστιοπλοϊκός αγώνας των Ποσειδωνίων, ήταν ένας μοναδικός αγώνας και παράλληλα μία καλή προθέρμανση για τους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες της Κίνας», δήλωσε η Χρυσή Ολυμπιονίκης της Αθήνας του 2004,  Σοφία Μπεκατόρου. Η Σοφία Μπεκατόρου είχε την θέση του σκίπερ στο σκάφος «Αιγαίας»  το οποίο και τερμάτισε τέταρτο στην κατηγορία Performance κάτω από τα χρώματα της ιαπωνικής εταιρείας STX. Ο σύζυγος της Μπεκατόρου, παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής Ανδρέας Κοσματόπουλος, ήταν επίσης μέλος του πληρώματος  της Ασιατικής ομάδας.       

Στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία, «Performance»,   στην οποία συμμετείχαν 16 πληρώματα νικητής αναδείχτηκε η εταιρεία CommercialTrading – Mustoμε το σκάφος  ‘MelitiIV’. Το ασημένιο βραβείο  απονεμήθηκε στο σκάφος των εταιρειών Superfast /Marfin-Egnatia /EKO, με το σκάφος  «SuperfastRacing», ενώ το χάλκινο βραβείο στο πλήρωμα της ALPHABANK. 

Στην κατηγορία Standard, στην οποία αγωνίστηκαν συνολικά 24 σκάφη , πρώτη αναδείχθηκε η  εταιρεία FKABMarineDesign. Το πλήρωμα της εταιρείας Thenamaris (ShipsManagement) έφθασε πρώτο στην γραμμή τερματισμού της κατηγορίας IRC και η εταιρεία Nikolarasπρώτη στη κατηγορία Classic


Ο αγώνας που διοργανώθηκε με τη χορηγία των Lloyd’sRegister, ολοκληρώθηκε με την απονομή των βραβείων σε μία λαμπρή βραδιά όπου τα βραβεία απένειμε ο υφυπουργός κ. Παναγιώτης Καμμένος, ο οποίος και  συνεχάρη όλα τα πληρώματα και τους διοργανωτές.

Από την πλευρά του, oAlanGavin, MarineBusinessDirector, Lloyd’sRegister, δήλωσε: «Είναι μεγάλη τιμή για εμάς να μπορούμε να συμβάλλουμε στην επιτυχία αυτής της μοναδικής διοργάνωσης που παράλληλα είναι και η γιορτή της ελληνικής ναυτικής παράδοσης.» 

Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Δήμου Ελληνικού, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Πειραιάς 01/06/2008*
*H**Kristen**Navigation**Πρωταθλήτρια της* *1**ης**Διοργάνωσης**του**Posidonia**Shipsoccer Tournament.**16 ομάδες διεκδίκησαν το τρόπαιο*
Μια ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα από τη Βραζιλία, ένας ¶γγλος διαιτητής, ένα πασίγνωστο  Ελληνικό στάδιο και ένα ξεχωριστό διεθνές κοινό ήταν τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά της χθεσινής «πρώτης», του Ποδοσφαιρικού Τουρνουά 5 Χ 5, μιας κοινωνικής και ομαδικής αθλητικής εκδήλωσης που έφερε κοντά 16 ομάδες συμμετεχόντων των  Ποσειδωνίων 2008.

Βασισμένο στην πλατφόρμα παρεμφερών ναυτιλιακών αγώνων ποδοσφαίρου όπως είναι το τουρνουά του UKBalticExchangeή το ετήσιο τουρνουά της Βραζιλίας που φιλοξενείται στο θρυλικό στάδιο Maracana, το 1o ποδοσφαιρικό τουρνουά των Ποσειδωνίων που έλαβε χώρα χθες στο Γήπεδο Καραϊσκάκη, είναι το πνευματικό παιδί της Φιλαθλητικής Αθλητικής Ένωσης και των Εκθέσεων Ποσειδώνια . «Η ιδέα έπεσε στο τραπέζι πριν από μερικά χρόνια, όταν διαγνώσαμε την ανάγκη να προσδοθεί ένα στοιχείο διασκέδασης στο βεβαρυμμένο πρόγραμμα της  Έκθεσης» είπε ο Γιώργος Γαβριήλ της GoldenUnion, που κράτησε την εστία του ανέπαφη για αρκετά παιχνίδια μέχρι την ήττα της ομάδας του στον τελικό του τουρνουά με 1 -0 από την KristenNavigation. 

«Ήταν μια πολύ επιτυχημένη εκδήλωση η οποία προώθησε το ομαδικό πνεύμα και έφερε κοντά πολλούς ανθρώπους από τη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα στο αξιοθαύμαστο στάδιο Καραϊσκάκη» συμπλήρωσε ο Γαβριήλ, πιστός οπαδός του Ολυμπιακού.


Ο δεξιός εξτρεμ των  Lloyd’sRegister, NickBrown ήταν επίσης ενθουσιασμένος με τη διοργάνωση: «Είναι φανταστικό να λαμβάνεις μέρος σε τέτοιους αγώνες και να βλέπεις τα Ποσειδώνια να διευρύνουν τα όρια τους. Είναι πάντα καλό να βλέπεις περισσότερους μη συμβατικούς τρόπους να γιορτάζεις τα Ποσειδώνια και αυτό είναι σίγουρα η κατάλληλη πλατφόρμα για να φέρει κοντά τους επαγγελματίες του ναυτιλιακού κλάδου μέσα από ένα διασκεδαστικό και ομαδικό περιβάλλον.» 

Ενώ η  KristenNavigationεπικρατούσε όλων των αντιπάλων της στο δρόμο για την ποδοσφαιρική δόξα, τα μάτια όλων ήταν κολλημένα στους δύο Βραζιλιάνους παίκτες της εταιρείας ρυμουλκών «CamorimRebocadores», χρόνιοι πρωταθλητές του ποδοσφαιρικού τουρνουά της Βραζιλίας που λαμβάνει χώρα κάθε Δεκέμβριο στο RioDeJaneiro. «Είναι η πρώτη μας φορά στην Ελλάδα και σε αυτό το πανέμορφο στάδιο. Είναι εξαιρετική περίσταση για όλους όσους αρέσει το ποδόσφαιρο και κερδίζουν τα προς το ζην από τη ναυτιλία. Στη Βραζιλία το ποδόσφαιρο  είναι πάθος και είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις ότι οι Έλληνες  είναι επίσης παθιασμένοι με το άθλημα» είπε ο 37χρονος οπαδός της Flamengo,  MarcioMachado, OperationsManagerτης εταιρίας του οποίου η ομάδα κέρδισε τα τελευταία τρία ναυτιλιακού τουρνουά ποδοσφαίρου στη Βραζιλία.

Οι ομάδες χωριστήκαν σε 4 ομίλους με την πρώτη του κάθε ομίλου να προκρίνεται για την ημιτελική φάση. Το στάδιο ήταν χωρισμένο σε τέσσερα γήπεδα 5 Χ 5, στα οποία οι αγώνες παίζονταν ταυτόχρονα.  

Το επίπεδο της διαιτησίας ήταν υψηλό σε όλο το τουρνουά χάρις κυρίως στη σφυρίχτρα του JamesDruryτης Seatrade, ¶γγλου διαιτητή. «Είναι μια μεγάλη εκδήλωση και απολαμβάνουμε κάθε λεπτό από αυτή - η οργάνωση είναι φανταστική, το ποδόσφαιρο είναι υψηλού επιπέδου και ο χώρος είναι απλά εξαιρετικός» δήλωσε ο Drury στο ημίχρονο του μεγάλου ντέρμπυ ανάμεσα στους Lloyd’sRegister και DNV, ο οποίος τελείωσε ισόπαλος 1-1. 

Χρυσός Χορηγός της διοργάνωσης ήταν η Deloitte. ΟιαργυροίχορηγοίήτανοιGAC, InchcapeShippingServicesκαιRoyalBankofScotland, ενώχάλκινοιχορηγοίοιOSG, Marichem Marigases, Atlantic Shipping Services and Wilhelmsen Ships Services.      




Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Πειραιάς* *02**/**06**/2008*
*Η Ελλάδα προσβλέπει στην ελληνική εφοπλιστική κοινότητα του Λονδίνου * *230 ναυπηγεία μεταξύ των 1.700 εκθετών στα Ποσειδώνια 2008 όπου βρίσκεται συγκεντρωμένη η παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα* 
Την ώρα που τα μάτια της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας είναι στραμμένα προς την Αθήνα και τον Πειραιά για τα Ποσειδώνια 2008, η Ελλάδα προσδοκά με ανυπομονησία τα οφέλη του πολύ πιθανού επαναπατρισμού ενός σημαντικού αριθμού Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών που μέχρι σήμερα έχουν έδρα το Λονδίνο, μετά και την πρόσφατη εξαγγελία των φορολογικών μεταρρυθμίσεων από την βρετανική κυβέρνηση. 

Και ενώ η χώρα μας υποδέχεται πάνω από 1.700 εκθέτες και 16.000 επισκέπτες στα Ποσειδώνια 2008, τη διοργάνωση που έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως η μεγαλύτερη και η πιο διεθνής ναυτιλιακή έκθεση,  αναλυτές της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας αισιοδοξούν ότι η ενδεχόμενη επιστροφή στον Πειραιά μερικών εκ των εκατό περίπου πλοιοκτητών με έδρα το Λονδίνο, πρόκειται να συμβάλει στην καθιέρωση του μεγαλύτερου λιμανιού της χώρας ως ένα μείζον παγκόσμιο ναυτιλιακό κέντρο.

Απευθυνόμενος σε ένα σημαντικό ελληνικό και διεθνές ακροατήριο κατά την επίσημη σημερινή τελετή έναρξης των 21ων Ποσειδωνίων (2 Ιουνίου) ο Έλληνας πρωθυπουργός Κώστας Καραμανλής επανέλαβε τις προθέσεις της  κυβέρνησης να ενισχύσει τη δυναμική του Πειραιά στη ρότα του προς τη καθιέρωσή του ως παγκόσμιο ναυτιλιακό κέντρο.
«Αυτή η κυβέρνηση έχει δημιουργήσει ένα θεσμικό και νομοθετικό πλαίσιο για την ενθάρρυνση επενδύσεων στην χώρα μας από Έλληνες εφοπλιστές. Το 2006 η ναυτιλία συνεισέφερε στην ελληνική οικονομία 14 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ, ποσό που την περυσινή χρονιά αυξήθηκε σε 17 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. Σήμερα ο Πειραιάς είναι το σπίτι 1.300 επιχειρήσεων του ναυτιλιακού  χώρου οι οποίες προσφέρουν εργασία σε 12.000 στελέχη. Επιπροσθέτως περίπου 250.000 εργαζόμενοι απασχολούνται σε επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες έχουν άμεση ή έμμεση σχέση με τη ναυτιλία»     

Ένας αριθμός ελλήνων πλοιοκτητών έχουν ήδη ή σχεδιάζουν να εγκαταστήσουν τις εταιρείες τους στον Πειραιά ως επακόλουθο της απόφασης της βρετανικής  κυβέρνησης να εισάγει φορολογία στις εγκατεστημένες στην Αγγλία εταιρίες που αποκτούν εισοδήματα στο εξωτερικό. Να σημειώσουμε ότι σύμφωνα με το Βρετανικό Ναυτιλιακό Επιμελητήριο οι ναυτιλιακές οικογένειες των Ελλήνων του Λονδίνου απασχολούν χιλιάδες μεσαία και υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη.

Η Ελληνική ναυτιλία ελέγχει το  8,7% του παγκόσμιου στόλου με 4,173 πλοία, συνολικής χωρητικότητας 261 εκατομμυρίων τόνων, αριθμοί που ισοδυναμούν  με το 16,4%  της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας παγκοσμίως. Την περυσινή χρονιά η ελληνική ναυτιλία συνέβαλλε στην οικονομία της χώρας μας με 17 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια,  ποσό που αναλογεί στο 7% του ΑΕΠ.

«Η Ελληνική ναυτιλία είναι ο φάρος της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας και τα Ποσειδώνια  η πυξίδα της που με τη βελόνα μόνιμα στραμμένη στην Ελλάδα, προσκαλούν την διεθνή ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα στο σπουδαιότερο έθνος της ναυτοσύνης», δήλωσε ο Θεμιστοκλής Βώκος, Πρόεδρος  των Εκθέσεων Ποσειδώνια. «Μετά από τέσσερις δεκαετίες η διοργάνωση έχει αναπτυχθεί κατακόρυφα και σήμερα είμαστε υπερήφανοι για την επιτυχία και την απήχηση που απολαμβάνει ως η μεγαλύτερη και η πιο διεθνής ναυτιλιακή εμπορική έκθεση», συμπλήρωσε ο κος Βώκος.  

Συνολικά 1.710 εκθέτες από 82 χώρες, αριθμός ρεκόρ, συμμετέχουν στη φετινή διοργάνωση η οποία λαμβάνει χώρα σε μία έκταση 28.100 τετραγωνικών μέτρων στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο του Ελληνικού (ΕΚΕ), ενώ το παρόν δηλώνουν όλοι οι τομείς  της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας, από κατασκευαστές άγκυρας έως  προμηθευτές λιπαντικών για τα πλοία. Καθώς τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 αποτελούν το σπίτι των ελλήνων πλοιοκτητών εύλογα έχουν προσελκύσει 230 περίπου ναυπηγεία – που αντιστοιχούν στο 13% του συνόλου των εκθετών.


Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

----------


## evridiki

> Το  θα είναι παντού


 
Θελετε αυριο να βρεθουμε το απογευμα και να παμε?
τι λετε? Εγω αυριο ειμαι ελευθερη...τουλαχιστον θα το κανονισω να ειμαι....

----------


## scoufgian

> Θελετε αυριο να βρεθουμε το απογευμα και να παμε?
> τι λετε? Εγω αυριο ειμαι ελευθερη...τουλαχιστον θα το κανονισω να ειμαι....


παιδι ποιο απογευμα?7 η ωρα κλεινει νομιζω?

----------


## evridiki

Πραγματι....7.00μμ κλεινει!
Τι λετε κατα τις 4.00-5.00μμ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

DSC_166.jpg

Στιγμιότυπο από την επίσκεψη του Πρωθυπουργού της Ελλάδας, κ. Κώστα Καραμανλή στο περίπτερο του Dubai Maritime City στην έκθεση Ποσειδώνια 2008. Το Dubai Maritime City είναι το πρώτο στον κόσμο εξειδικευμένο κέντρο για την προώθηση και ανάπτυξη της ναυτιλίας . 

Στην φωτογραφία διακρίνονται απο αριστερά ο κος Amer Ali, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του Dubai Maritime City, ο Πρωθυπουργός Κώστας Καραμανλής,  και ο κος Nawfal Al Jourani, Διευθυντής Marketing του Dubai Maritime City.

*Σχετικά με το* *Dubai**Maritime**City*

Χτισμένο σε τεχνητή χερσόνησο μεταξύ του λιμένα Rashid και των DubaiDryDocks, το DubaiMaritimeCity αποτελεί το πρώτο ειδικά κατασκευασμένο κέντρο στο κόσμο για την προώθηση και ανάπτυξη της ναυτιλίας. Πρόκειται για έναν πλήρως εξοπλισμένο και πολυδιάστατο κόμβο ναυτιλίας που έχει έκταση 2,27 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα και παρέχει μοναδική στον κόσμο ποιότητα υλικοτεχνικών υποδομών, ειδικά διαμορφωμένων για να ανταποκριθούν στις ανάγκες της διεθνούς ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας και των σχετικών με αυτή δραστηριοτήτων όπως ναυτιλιακή διαχείριση, ναυτιλιακές υπηρεσίες, ναυτιλιακό εμπόριο και αναψυχή, ναυτιλιακή εκπαίδευση και έρευνα, επισκευή και συντήρηση σκαφών, επισκευή και συντήρηση γιοτ. Τέλος το DubaiMaritimeCity θα περιλαμβάνει βιομηχανίες, εμπορικά κέντρα, οικισμούς και εγκαταστάσεις για αναψυχή, προσφέροντας παράλληλα το ιδανικό περιβάλλον για κατοικία και εργασία, με συναρπαστική θέα στη θάλασσα, σε έναν πόλο «εμπορικής» έλξης.

----------


## Apostolos

Να τι να κάνουμε την Ψυττάλεια

----------


## Apostolos

Πήγα σήμερα, με αρκετά περισσότερους εκθέτες. Θα ξαναπάω την Πέμπτη κανένας για παρέα? Υα φύγω απο Πειραιά

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*IMG_0014.jpg

IMG_0033.jpg**Πειραιάς 03/06/2008*
*Ελλάδα και  Κύπρος κοντά σε δύο σημαντικές συμφωνίες στο πλαίσιο* *των Ποσειδωνίων 2008.**H** μεγαλύτερη παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή διοργάνωση ανοίγει σε ένα κλίμα αισιοδοξίας*
Μετά τη χθεσινή τελετή έναρξης με την παρουσία του Έλληνα Πρωθυπουργού Κώστα Καραμανλή και του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Γιώργο Βουλγαράκη, τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 μπήκαν στο γνωστό ρυθμό τους, αυτόν της επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας, προχωρώντας σε εμπορικές και κυβερνητικές συμφωνίες αντίστοιχα.

Μια συμφωνία που θα σκιαγραφήσει το πλαίσιο για την επαναλειτουργία της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής  ανάμεσα στη Λεμεσό και τον Πειραιά αποτέλεσε σήμερα το πρωί το κύριο θέμα συζήτησης  μεταξύ των Ελληνικών Αρχών και του  Προέδρου της Αρχής Λιμένων της Κύπρου, Χρύση Πρέντζα.

Η ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση μεταξύ των δύο λιμανιών της Μεσογείου διακόπηκε πριν από τέσσερα χρόνια λόγω του αυξημένου κόστους και της χαμηλής επιβατικής κίνησης αλλά οι δύο πλευρές  σχεδιάζουν να βρεθεί μια λύση ώστε ο ενδεχόμενος φορέας να λαμβάνει επιδοτήσεις που θα  τον βοηθήσουν να ξεκινήσει εκ νέου και να διατηρήσει τη γραμμή. Σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πηγές ήδη μια ελληνική ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία έχει εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για να εξυπηρετήσει με το στόλο της τη διαδρομή συνολικής έκτασης  900 ναυτικών μιλίων.

Οι δύο χώρες ενδέχεται να υπογράψουν μνημόνιο συνεργασίας για την ανάπτυξη των λιμανιών ως μια επιπλέον προσπάθεια ανάπτυξης συνεργασίας στο ναυτιλιακό τομέα μεταξύ αυτών των δύο μεγάλων ναυτιλιακών εθνών.




Την ίδια ώρα χιλιάδες επισκέπτες λάμβαναν τις διαπιστεύσεις τους το πρωί από την υποδοχή του Εκθεσιακού  Κέντρου του Ελληνικού (ΕΚΕ) όσο τα Ποσειδώνια χαιρέτιζαν την παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα στην Ελλάδα στην 21η διοργάνωση τους.  Συνολικά 16.000 επισκέπτες αναμένεται να περάσουν από τις πύλες της έκθεσης τις επόμενες ημέρες και το κλίμα μεταξύ των 1.710 εκθετών είναι αρκετά αισιόδοξο.

Τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 έτυχαν θερμής υποδοχής από ξένους κυβερνητικούς παράγοντες ενώ ο  Κύπριος Υπουργός Συγκοινωνιών & Έργων Νίκος Νικολαίδης τόνισε:«Ελπίζουμε ότι η συμμετοχή μας στα Ποσειδώνια θα βοηθήσει να ανοιχτούν νέοι διεθνείς ορίζοντες και προοπτικές από την επαφή μας με ξένες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες και εφοπλιστές. Τα Ποσειδώνια είναι μια σημαντική  διοργάνωση για την οικονομία της Κύπρου καθώς η ναυτιλία αντιπροσωπεύει το 2% του ΑΕΠ της χώρας." 

Διεθνείς και έλληνες εκθέτες επαινούν τα Ποσειδώνια και οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούν ότι η διοργάνωση για άλλη μια φορά ικανοποίησε τις απαιτήσεις τους.

O Amer Ali, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του Dubai Maritime City, η οποία και αξιοποίησε τα Ποσειδώνια για το διεθνές λανσάρισμα του φιλόδοξου Ναυτιλιακού Κέντρου στα Ηνωμένα Εμιράτα δήλωσε:  «Είμαστε ενθουσιασμένοι με τη συμμετοχή μας στη μεγαλύτερη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή έκθεση, ειδικά αυτή τη χρονιά όπου η διοργάνωση έχει γιγαντωθεί εντυπωσιακά, αποτελώντας το μεγαλύτερο εμπορικό ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ του κόσμου. Η χθεσινή επίσκεψη του Έλληνα Πρωθυπουργού στο περίπτερό μας  αποτέλεσε ιδιαίτερη τιμή για εμάς υπογραμμίζοντας το συνολικό διεθνές ενδιαφέρον για του Dubai Maritime City." 


¶λλος ένας εκθέτης από τη Μέση Ανατολή, η εταιρεία Gmmostech, πιστεύει ότι τα Ποσειδώνια είναι το ιδανικό μέρος "Δραστηριοποιούμαστε στην επισκευή πλοίων και τα Ποσειδώνια είναι αναμφίβολα το κατάλληλο φόρουμ για να προβάλουμε την τεχνογνωσία και τα έργα που έχουμε  ολοκληρώσει.»  

Από τη ευμεγέθη ελληνική ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα ο Γαβριήλ Δοβλές, Πρόεδρος της εταιρίας Total Quality Consultants (TQC) δήλωσε: «Στο μέγεθος και στην ποιότητα των Ποσειδωνίων αντικατοπτρίζεται η πορεία της ναυτιλίας.  Η έκθεση είναι πολύ καλά οργανωμένη ενώ όλες οι υπηρεσίες της  είναι σε θέση να ανταποκριθούν στις αυξημένες απαιτήσεις των εκθετών και των επισκεπτών τους." 

Ο Ευθύμιος Χαλδεάκης, εμπορικός διευθυντής της εταιρίας Setel Hellas SA δήλωσε: «Η προσέλευση των επισκεπτών κατά την πρώτη ημέρα είναι ικανοποιητική. Η διοργάνωση είναι για μια ακόμη φορά εκπληκτική και το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών είναι ανάλογο με την ποιότητα που χαρακτηρίζει τα Ποσειδώνια. Θα χαρούμε να δούμε την έκθεση να επιστρέφει σύντομα και στον Πειραιά. "

Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

----------


## evridiki

Εγω θα παω σημερα. Κατα τις 4-4.30 θα ειμαι εκει...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Παρασκευή 16:00 με 16:30 όποιος θέλει να έρθει παρέα ας μου στείλει π.μ.

----------


## Leo

Να διευκρινίσω κάτι. Την Παρασκευή, τελευταία μέρα της έκθεσης, κλείνει 17.00, εσείς 16.30 γιατί ακριβώς θα μαζευτείτε? :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

OK στις 14:00 τότε.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και πάλι αυτή η ώρα είναι επίφοβη, γιατί πολλά περίπτερα ακούγεται πως θα εχουν ήδη ξεκινησει να μαζεύουν.

----------


## parianos

Θα ηθελα να παω στην εκθεση αλλα με ποιο τροπο θα μπω μεσα; Μαλλον θα παω αυριο πρωι....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Dubai Maritime City 3D Full City Aerial View - low.jpg* 


*Οι επισκέπτες της Έκθεσης Ποσειδώνια παίρνουν*  

*μια πρώτη εικόνα από το μοναδικό στον κόσμο*  

*ναυτιλιακό εκπαιδευτικό συγκρότημα* 


*Διεθνή ναυτιλιακά πανεπιστήμια εγκαθίστανται*  

*στο* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus* 


*Αθήνα, 4 Ιουνίου 2008*. *Οι επισκέπτες των Ποσειδωνίων 2008 – της μεγαλύτερης στον κόσμο εκδήλωσης για τη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία, η οποία πραγματοποιείται στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο του Ελληνικού στην Αθήνα μέχρι τις 6 Ιουνίου – πήραν μια σπάνια πρώτη εικόνα της πρώτης στον κόσμο πανεπιστημιούπολης ειδικά για ναυτιλιακές σπουδές, το* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus**.*

*T**ο* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus** είναι ένα από τα έξι συγκροτήματα στο συνολικής επένδυσης 1,09 δισ. δολαρίων* *Dubai**Maritime**City**, τη μεγαλύτερη στον κόσμο ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα, η οποία οικοδομείται αυτή τη στιγμή σε μία τεχνητή χερσόνησο στα Ενωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα.* 

*Με έκταση 2,27 τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων και ικανό να στεγάσει πάνω από 1.300 φοιτητές, το* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus** θα προσφέρει ό,τι καλύτερο σε εγκαταστάσεις ναυτιλιακής κατάρτισης και έρευνας, δημιουργώντας μια ιδεώδη ακαδημαϊκή και εμπορική ένωση.*

*«**T**ο* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus** δημιουργείται προκειμένου να ενισχύσει τη φήμη του Ντουμπάι ως παγκόσμιου κέντρου στον ναυτιλιακό τομέα», είπε ο κ.* *Jaafar**Sidin**, Διευθυντής του* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus**. «Η Μέση Ανατολή και η ευρύτερη περιοχή της Μεσογείου θα επωφεληθούν από το κέντρο αυτό που ανοίγει ένα τεράστιο παράθυρο ευκαιριών για τη ενίσχυση της περιοχής σε ειδικούς και επαγγελματίες σε διάφορους τομείς του ναυτιλιακού τομέα.*

*«Ως μέλος του Ομίλου εταιριών της* *Dubai**World** με κεφάλαια δισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων, το* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus**έχει ενσωματωθεί στο επιτελικό σχέδιο του ναυτιλιακού κέντρου έτσι ώστε να στηρίξει τις απαιτήσεις του σε ανθρώπινο δυναμικό, εκπαίδευση, κατάρτιση και έρευνα, τα οποία αποτελούν ζωτικά στοιχεία για τη μακροπρόθεσμη βιωσιμότητά του.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Συνέχεια απο το προηγούμενο πόστ ....

*«Στόχος του* *Dubai**Maritime**City** δεν είναι μόνον η εξυπηρέτηση των απαιτήσεων του ναυτιλιακού τομέα, αλλά και η προσφορά προστιθέμενης αξίας σε ολόκληρη τη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα, παρέχοντας ένα πλήρες φάσμα υποδομών, που επιτρέπουν την εύκολη ενσωμάτωση και διάδραση ανάμεσα στις ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις και υπηρεσίες».*

*Διευθυντής του* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus**θα είναι ο βετεράνος της ναυτιλιακής εκπαίδευσης, Πλοίαρχος* *Jaafar**Sidin**, από τη Σιγκαπούρη. Ως Κυβερνήτης εμπορικών πλοίων την εποχή που ταξίδευε στις θάλασσες, διαθέτει επίσης πείρα στις ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις και τις πρακτικές του εμπορικού ναυτικού όσον αφορά τις φορτωτικές, τις ναυλώσεις, τις ασφάλειες πλοίων, τις εμπορευματικές μεταφορές, την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας και τις επιθεωρήσεις πλοίων και εμπορευμάτων.*

*«**T**ο* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus** θα προσφέρει τόσο βραχυπρόθεσμα τμήματα όσο και πτυχία στους διάφορους τομείς της ναυτικής επιστήμης μέσω πολλών πανεπιστημίων και ναυτικών εκπαιδευτικών ιδρυμάτων παγκοσμίου φήμης», εξηγεί ο Πλοίαρχος* *Sidin**. «Στις εκπαιδευτικές εγκαταστάσεις προηγμένης τεχνολογίας προστίθενται μια διώροφη βιβλιοθήκη, ένα στεγαστικό συγκρότημα 500 δωματίων, ένα συνεδριακό κέντρο για σεμινάρια και διασκέψεις, πισίνες και μηχανικός εξοπλισμός για σωματική άσκηση, καθώς και εξομοιωτές γέφυρας, χειρισμού άγκυρας και δυναμικής τοποθέτησης».*

*T**ο* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus** θα διαθέτει επίσης το* *Seafarer**’**s**Club**, που θα περιλαμβάνει εστιατόρια, πισίνες, χώρους ηλιοθεραπείας, καταστήματα, ίντερνετ καφέ και εγκαταστάσεις άθλησης.*

*T**ο* *Dubai**Maritime**City** βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή στην τελική φάση κατασκευής του, που αφορά κατά κύριο λόγο έργα υποδομής. Εκτός από το* *Dubai**Maritime**City**Campus**, τα άλλα τμήματα του* *Dubai**Maritime**City** είναι το* *Harbour**Offices**,* *Harbour**Residences**,* *Maritime**Centre**,* *Marina**District** και 106 εκτάρια Βιομηχανικού Πάρκου που θα το διαχειρίζεται η* *Dubai**Drydocks**.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*exhibition photo.jpg**Πειραιάς* *04**/**06**/2008*
*Τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 πλέουν σε μια «πράσινη» θάλασσα πρωτοβουλιών* *για το περιβάλλον**Η ναυτιλία στο δρόμο για τη μείωση των εκπομπών του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα την ώρα που παγκοσμίως εορτάζεται η Ημέρα Περιβάλλοντος*


Με αφορμή την αυριανή παγκόσμια ημέρα περιβάλλοντος, πρώτο θέμα στην  ατζέντα της εταιρικής κοινωνικής ευθύνης των κυβερνήσεων, των επιχειρήσεων και των ΜΚΟ παγκοσμίως, η «πράσινη» επιχειρηματικότητα βρίσκεται σήμερα  στο επίκεντρο των Ποσειδωνίων 2008, την ίδια ώρα που η παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα εντείνει τις προσπάθειές της να μειώσει περαιτέρω τις επιπτώσεις στη θαλάσσια και ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση. 

"Ενώ οι εκπομπές του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα (CO2)  από τη ναυτιλία αντιστοιχούν σε ένα μόλις  4,11% των συνολικών εκπομπών, παρόλο που μέσω της ναυτιλίας διακομίζεται το 90% των  εμπορευμάτων και των πρώτων υλών σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, ο κλάδος εξακολουθεί να εισάγει  καινοτόμες τεχνολογίες και να ανακαλύπτει επιχειρηματικές πρακτικές σε μια κοινή προσπάθεια να συμβάλει στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος », είπε ο Θεμιστοκλής Βώκος, Πρόεδρος των Εκθέσεων Ποσειδώνια Α.Ε, της  μεγαλύτερης και πιο διεθνoύς ναυτιλιακής διοργάνωσης  που λαμβάνει χώρα στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο του Ελληνικού (ΕΚΕ) από τις 2 έως τις 6 Ιουνίου. "Αποτελεί ιδιαίτερη τιμή για εμάς, να βλέπουμε έναν ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό αριθμό εκθετών των Ποσειδωνίων 2008 να παρουσιάζουν συστήματα και τεχνολογίες που αποσκοπούν στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος."

Νηογνώμονες, ναυπηγεία, παροχείς λογισμικού, προμηθευτές λιπαντικών ναυτιλίας, επιστήμονες για την πολιτική της κατανάλωσης του νερού και κορυφαίοι εμπειρογνώμονες του ελέγχου της ρύπανσης είναι μερικοί μόνο από τους τομείς που έχουν προωθήσει πρωτοβουλίες φιλικές προς το περιβάλλον κατά τα φετινά Ποσειδώνια, καθώς ο κλάδος έχει πολύ καλή επίγνωση της σημαντικής εξοικονόμησης κόστους που απορρέει από την αποτελεσματική εφαρμογή φιλικών προς το περιβάλλον καινοτομιών.



Σύμφωνα με τους Lloyd’sRegister, ένα φορτηγό πλοίο πάνω από 8,000 dwt καταναλώνει συγκριτικά οκτώ φορές λιγότερα καύσιμα από ένα μεσαίου μεγέθους φορτηγό-αυτοκίνητο,  στοιχείο που αποδεικνύει ότι η ναυτιλία παραμένει ως η πλέον αποτελεσματική και φιλική προς το περιβάλλον, ενώ συχνά αποτελεί το μόνο μέσο για τη μετακίνηση φορτίων. 

"Τα επόμενα δέκα χρόνια θα δούμε περαιτέρω τεχνολογικές αλλαγές στην εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας και στον έλεγχο των εκπομπών. Μεγάλες κλίμακες εξοικονόμησης κόστους μπορούν να επιτευχθούν εάν οι διαθέσιμες τεχνολογίες τεθούν σε λειτουργία », είπε ο Nicholas Brown, MarineCommunicationsManager, Lloyd’sRegister. 

Ο Βρετανικός Νηογνώμονας αξιοποίησε τα φετινά Ποσειδώνια του 2008 ώστε να προωθήσει στη  ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία τις ειδικές οδηγίες κατά το πρότυπο περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρισης ISO 14001,  παρέχοντας έτσι τη δυνατότητα στους εφοπλιστές να θεσπίσουν και να εφαρμόσουν αποτελεσματικότερα συστήματα περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρισης. Το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο οδηγιών παρέχει ένα εφαρμόσιμο εργαλείο για τη μέτρηση, τη διαχείριση και τη βελτίωση των περιβαλλοντικών επιδόσεων. 


Και η  Germanischer Lloyd θα παρουσιάσει στις 5 Ιουνίου τον καινοτόμο δείκτη μέτρησης του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα* (*CO2) της ναυτιλίας, ένα ρηξικέλευθο εργαλείο, το οποίο σύμφωνα με το μέλος της εκτελεστικής επιτροπής, Ηermann Klein, "είναι σχεδιασμένο να θέσει στην πράξη την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος." 


Παρά τη σχετικές μικρές επιπτώσεις της ναυτιλίας στην εκπομπή αερίων του θερμοκηπίου, τα πλοία αποτελούν τη μεγαλύτερη πηγή εκπομπών διοξειδίου του θείου (SO2) στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Σύμφωνα με την BMT SeaTech Ltd P, εκθέτη στα Ποσειδώνια 2008, η παρακολούθηση και η μέτρηση της τρέχουσας επίδοσης ενός πλοίου με την πάροδο του χρόνου είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για τις εταιρείες, προκειμένου να βελτιώσουν την αποδοτικότητα των καυσίμων και κατά συνέπεια τη μείωση των εκπομπών. Στα Ποσειδώνια 2008, η BMT παρουσίασε το «SMART Power tool», ένα σύστημα που καταγράφει συνεχώς την ταχύτητα των πλοίων, την κατανάλωση καυσίμων, την αξονική ιπποδύναμη και ροπή του κινητήρα RPM παράλληλα με τις πλοηγικές  και περιβαλλοντικές παραμέτρους, προκειμένου να καταγραφούν οι επιδόσεις των τάσεων διαχρονικά. 






Στα Ποσειδώνια επίσης παρουσιάστηκε μια νέα περιβαλλοντική οργάνωση για τη ναυτιλία, η  Greenwave, που είναι το πνευματικό παιδί του Έλληνα ShipManager Κώστα Αποδιάκου. Παρ’ ότι μόλις πρόσφατα αναγνωρίστηκε ως Βρετανική φιλανθρωπική οργάνωση, η Greenwaveάρχισε την έρευνα και την ανάπτυξη των δραστηριοτήτων της πριν δεκαοκτώ μήνες. 
Σύμφωνα με την Greenwave, εκτενείς μετρήσεις του ανέμου σε σήραγγα στη Νέα Ζηλανδία και μετρήσεις σε δεξαμενή στο Πανεπιστήμιο Solent του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου έδειξαν σημαντική εξοικονόμηση μέσω της βελτίωσης της αεροδυναμικής του άνω καταστρώματος . Μέχρι το τέλος του έτους η Greenwave θα παρουσιάσει τις πρώτες λύσεις που σχεδιάστηκαν και αποβλέπουν στη μείωση της κατανάλωσης ορυκτών καυσίμων.

Σήμερα επίσης απενεμήθη το «Πράσινο Βραβείο» (GreenAwardCertification) στο πλοίο ξηρού φορτίου «Afovos» της εταιρείας AegeanBulk. Είναι η πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία των 14 ετών του θεσμού που τιμάται ένα πλοίο αυτού του τύπου. Η τελετή πραγματοποιήθηκε στο περίπτερο του Νορβηγικού Νηογνώμονα στα Ποσειδώνια 2008.          

¶νθρωποι της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας συνειδητοποιούν όλο και  περισσότερο τα περιβαλλοντικά ζητήματα και ενώνουν τα χέρια με τη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα στην αντιμετώπιση των περιβαλλοντικών προκλήσεων που αντιμετωπίζει ο πλανήτης μας. Το φετινό σύνθημα της  καμπάνιας της Ελληνικής Ένωσης Προστασίας Θαλάσσιου Περιβάλλοντος είναι «Ας αλλάξουμε συνήθειες … όχι το κλίμα», καθώς η βελτίωση της περιβαλλοντικής μας συμπεριφοράς είναι απαραίτητη για τις μελλοντικές γενιές ", είπε ο Κωνσταντίνος Τριαντάφυλλου, Information Manager της HELMEPA.

Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*exhibition photo_.jpg

exhibition photo__.jpg**Πειραιάς* *05**/**06**/2008*

*Η Κορέα ανακοινώνει συμφωνίες ενώ Κίνα και Ιαπωνία* *συναντούν Έλληνες Εφοπλιστές**Οι εκθέτες των Ποσειδωνίων 2008 ενθουσιασμένοι* *με τον αριθμό ρεκόρ των επισκεπτών.*
Οι Ασιάτες κατασκευαστές πλοίων επιδεικνύουν την ισχύ τους στη φετινή ναυτιλιακή έκθεση των Ποσειδωνίων, την οποία επισκέφτηκε σήμερα η Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών με επικεφαλής τον πρόεδρό της Νίκο Ευθυμίου. Όσο η αντιπροσωπεία της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών  περιηγούνταν στα 525 stands και στα 21 εθνικά περίπτερα της έκθεσης , νέες επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες μέσα στην έκθεση ανέβαζαν τις θερμοκρασίες με πρώτη την Κορέα να υπογράφει συμφωνίες για 34 πλοία υπερβαίνοντας το ποσό των 5 δισεκατομμυρίων δολλαρίων ΗΠΑ.

Ενώ οι Κορεάτες διστάζουν να αποκαλύψουν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες η ChinaShipbuldingTradingCo (CSSC) μέσω του DirectorofAdministrationDepartment,  CaoMinghua, αποκαλύπτει ότι η εταιρία έχει ήδη συζητήσεις με έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους εφοπλιστές της Ελλάδας, τον κύριο Ιωάννη Αγγελικούση, που ηγείται των εταιριών KristenNavigation, AnangelMaritime και MaranGas με συνολικό χαρτοφυλάκιο 60 πλοία. Καμία άλλη πληροφορία δεν κατέστη δυνατή.

Από την άλλη πλευρά έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες επέδειξαν ενδιαφέρον να συναντήσουν τους Ιάπωνες εκπροσώπους στην επίσημη δεξίωση που πραγματοποίησε η Ιαπωνική αντιπροσωπία εχθές  βράδυ. O κ. Π.Ν Τσάκος ήταν μεταξύ των προσκεκλημένων στο ξενοδοχείο Intercontinental καθώς και υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη από τη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία «Σάμος» και την «ThenamarisShipsManagementInc.» 
«Επιθυμία μας είναι να χτίσουμε πολύ δυνατές σχέσεις με την ελληνική κοινότητα των εφοπλιστών και η αποψινή  συγκέντρωση αποτελεί την ιδανική πλατφόρμα να προωθήσουμε τη σημαντική δυναμική των Ιαπώνων κατασκευαστών, είπε ο HiroyukiNoda, ActingManagerτης SumitomoHeavyIndustries (SHI).

Για ακόμη μια φορά τα Ποσειδώνια αποδεικνύουν τη φήμη τους  ως το επιχειρηματικό φόρουμ της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας» είπε ο Θεμιστοκλής Βώκος, πρόεδρος των Ποσειδωνίων, διοργανωτής της έκθεσης. «Η ναυτιλία είναι ο βασικός οδηγός της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας και η κοινότητα των ελλήνων πλοιοκτητών είναι ο καπετάνιος του κλάδου. Τα Ποσειδώνια είναι απλά ο κοινός  παρονομαστής που φέρνει κοντά τους αγοραστές με τους προμηθευτές, συνδέοντας τα ναυτιλιακά  έθνη του κόσμου κάθε φορά σε αυτή τη διοργάνωση που πραγματοποιείται κάθε δύο χρόνια.»

Tα Ποσειδώνια 2008 αναμένεται ότι θα ξεπεράσουν το ρεκόρ των επισκεπτών των προηγούμενων ετών, καθώς ήδη 10.000 επισκέπτες μόλις τις δύο πρώτες ημέρες πέρασαν τις πύλες της έκθεσης όπου φέτος φιλοξενεί  1,710 εκθέτες σε 28,100 τετραγωνικά μέτρα στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού  (ΕΚΕ). Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η έκθεση ολοκληρώνεται αύριο, Παρασκευή 6 Ιουνίου.  

Τα «Ποσειδώνια 2008» τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής  Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, του Δήμου Πειραιώς, του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος, της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, της Ελληνικής Επιτροπής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου, της Ενώσεως Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Φορτηγών Πλοίων, της Ενώσεως Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας και του Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας.

----------


## evridiki

Απλα γραφεις τα στοιχεια σου και μπαινεις...δεν εχει εισητηριο....

----------


## virna

παίδες, ωραία η εκθεση, αλλα πιο ωραία τα βραδυνά παρτάκια των εταιρειών :Cool: 
εκεί κι αν βλέπεις κόσμο..!

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν μας κάλεσε κανείς!!! Μόνοι σας πηγαίνατε! Ε βέβαια VIP είστε  :Smile:

----------


## virna

> Δεν μας κάλεσε κανείς!!! Μόνοι σας πηγαίνατε! Ε βέβαια VIP είστε


χε, χε!! αν και εγώ πηγαίνω ΜΟΝΟ όπου έχω πρόσκληση, στα περισσότερα που δεν ζητούσαν την πρόσκληση στην είσοδο, μπορεί άάάνετα να μπεί ο οποιοσδήποτε.. πρός γνώσιν..! :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Ε δέν είμαστε και λιγούρια να πέσουμε στην μάσα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

POSEIDONIA08 231.jpg

*Πειραιάς, 06/06/2008*
*  Ο* *IMO**αποκλειστικό όργανο για το σχεδιασμό περιβαλλοντικής ναυτιλιακής πολιτικής λέει η Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών**Τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 κλείνουν με ρεκόρ νέων επισκεπτών* Οι Έλληνες Εφοπλιστές επανέλαβαν την πρόθεσή τους να ακολουθήσουν τις οδηγίες του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ) σε ζητήματα που αφορούν στους περιβαλλοντικούς κανονισμούς ενώ υπογράμμισαν την απόφασή τους να εργαστούν σκληρά προς στην κατεύθυνση υιοθέτησης νέων πολιτικών για το περιβάλλον από τη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα.

Ο ΙΜΟ οφείλει να είναι ο μοναδικός φορέας που θα υπαγορεύει περιβαλλοντικές πολιτικές για τη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία, οι οποίες θα τηρούνται από τους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 17% της διεθνούς ναυτιλίας.

Κατά τη διάρκεια της συνέντευξης τύπου που πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα, τελευταία ημέρα των Ποσειδωνίων 2008, της μεγαλύτερης διεθνούς ναυτιλιακής έκθεσης που πραγματοποιείται στην Αθήνα κάθε δύο χρόνια, ο Πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών,  Νίκος Ευθυμίου είπε ότι οι Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες θα στηρίξουν ολόψυχα κάθε πρωτοβουλία του ΙΜΟ που θα σχεδιαστεί με στόχο την εξάλειψη των εκπομπών του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα (CO2) στο ναυτιλιακό κλάδο.

&#171;Οι εκπομπές ρυπογόνων ουσιών που προέρχονται από τη ναυτιλία είναι κατά πολύ λιγότερες σε σύγκριση με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τομέα του κλάδου των μεταφορών, αλλά είμαστε αποφασισμένοι να συνεισφέρουμε με οτιδήποτε μπορούμε για να βρεθούν λύσεις που θα είναι σε θέση να βοηθήσουν περαιτέρω το περιβάλλον για τις μελλοντικές γενιές. Θέλουμε λύσεις που θα μειώσουν τις εκπομπές διοξειδίου του άνθρακα, λύσεις που θα είναι καθολικά αποδεκτές και άμεσα εφαρμόσιμες. Δεν θέλουμε λύσεις που θα ισχύουν μόνο για ορισμένες χώρες ή περιοχές, γιατί αυτό θα δημιουργήσει αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. Πιστεύουμε ότι μόνο ο ΙΜΟ μπορεί να εισαγάγει πολιτικές περιβάλλοντος , άμεσα εφαρμόσιμες,  χωρίς να επηρεάζουν αρνητικά την ομαλή διεξαγωγή του διεθνούς εμπορίου &#187;, είπε ο κ. Ευθυμίου. 


Ο κ. Ευθυμίου είπε επίσης ότι η Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών είναι έτοιμη να αρχίσει μια επικοινωνιακή εκστρατεία  με στόχο την προσέλκυση νέων ελλήνων για απασχόληση στον τομέα της ναυτιλίας. "Δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά ελληνικά στελέχη για να επανδρώσουν τον ταχέως αναπτυσσόμενο ιδιόκτητο ελληνικό στόλο και αυτή η εκστρατεία είναι σχεδιασμένη να υπογραμμίσει τα οφέλη της βιομηχανίας και του τρόπου ζωής της ναυτιλίας, ως μέσο για να την καταστήσει πιο ελκυστική για τη νέα γενιά. Κατά τους τελευταίους 18 μήνες, 127 σκάφη έχουν ενταχθεί στο στόλο μας, αλλά ο αριθμός θα ήταν ακόμη μεγαλύτερος, εάν είχαμε έναν ικανό αριθμό ελληνικών στελεχών για την επάνδρωσή τους . Χωρίς  Ελληνικά στελέχη, θα χάσουμε την τεχνογνωσία, την εμπειρία και, ενδεχομένως, την παραδοσιακή μας αγάπη για τη θάλασσα. Οι φίλοι μας από την Άπω Ανατολή θα επωφεληθούν από αυτή την εξέλιξη, αφού η ανθίζουσα ναυτιλιακή τους βιομηχανία συνεχώς ενδυναμώνεται χάρη κυρίως στις συνεχείς επενδύσεις στην εκπαίδευση και την επαγγελματική κατάρτιση &#187;,δήλωσε ο Ευθυμίου.

Τα Ποσειδώνια  2008 κλείνουν τις πύλες τους σήμερα (Παρασκευή 6 Ιουνίου), με ένα ιστορικό ρεκόρ των 17.000 επισκεπτών κατά τη διάρκεια μόνο των πρώτων τριών ημερών. Ο αριθμός αυτός αναμένεται να υπερβεί τις 18.000 την τελευταία ημέρα. Σύμφωνα με τον Θεμιστοκλή Βώκο, Πρόεδρο των Εκθέσεων Ποσειδώνια και διοργανωτή της έκθεσης, τα Ποσειδώνια συνεισέφεραν αυτή την εβδομάδα περίπου 55 εκατ. ευρώ στην οικονομία της Αθήνας και του Πειραιά με τους τομείς της εστίασης και του τουρισμού να επωφελούνται άμεσα. 


"Έχουμε ήδη αρχίσει να παραλαμβάνουμε αιτήσεις συμμετοχής για την επόμενη διοργάνωση”, είπε ο κ. Βώκος που πρόσθεσε ότι οι ελληνικές αρχές θα πρέπει να  επεξεργαστούν μια λύση ή ένα σχέδιο για να δημιουργηθεί ένα κατάλληλο εκθεσιακό κέντρο για αυτή τη γιγαντιαία διοργάνωση, την μεγαλύτερη και πιο διεθνή ναυτιλιακή έκθεση. "Θέλουμε να επιστρέψουμε στον Πειραιά, αλλά η πόλη χρειάζεται την απαραίτητες υποδομές για να φιλοξενήσει μια τέτοια έκθεση. Ελπίζουμε ότι μέχρι το τέλος του τρέχοντος έτους θα γνωρίζουμε το χώρο διεξαγωγής της 22ης διοργάνωσης των Ποσειδωνίων. "

----------


## virna

άσε, αν έβλεπες τα αληθινά "λιγούρια" εκεί, μπορεί και να άλλαζες γνώμη..!

όλα τα λεφτά πάντως ήταν οι γιαπωνέζοι που - κλασσικά - φωτογράφιζαν όόό,τι έβλεπαν!!! όλα τα φλάς στις χορεύτριες κυρίες και κύριοι!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*NASDAQ.jpg**Πειραιάς* *09**/**06**/2008*
*Με πρόστιμο από τη Νομαρχία Αθηνών έκλεισαν τα Ποσειδώνια 2008*Την ίδια ώρα που τα Ποσειδώνια έκλειναν την πιο επιτυχημένη διοργάνωση στην 40χρονη πορεία τους, η Νομαρχία Αθηνών τιμωρεί την διοργανώτρια εταιρεία με πρόστιμο €15.000. 

Ο λόγος:  η  Έκθεση πραγματοποιείται στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο του Ελληνικού, στον πρώην Ανατολικό Αερολιμένα, ένα χώρο που δεν έχει άδεια καταλληλότητας για την διοργάνωση εκθέσεων, παρόλο που ο χώρος αυτός ενοικιάζεται στους διοργανωτές εκθέσεων ακριβώς για αυτό το σκοπό από δύο κρατικές εταιρείες, την ΚΕΔ (Κτηματική Εταιρεία Δημοσίου) και την ΕΤΑ (Εταιρεία Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης Α.Ε.). 

«Το παράδοξο και οξύμωρο του θέματος είναι ότι με την ανοχή των αρχών τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί πολλές εκθέσεις διαφόρων επαγγελματικών τομέων και κλάδων σε ένα χώρο ο οποίος και ενοικιάζεται νομίμως από τους φορείς στους οποίους ανήκει, την ΚΕΔ και την ΕΤΑ, για την διοργάνωση εκθέσεων, οι οποίοι φορείς όμως δεν έχουν επιλύσει μέχρι σήμερα το θέμα της αδειοδότησης ώστε να εκδοθούν οι απαραίτητες τυπικές άδειες»,δήλωσε ο κος Θεμιστοκλής Βώκος, Πρόεδρος Εκθέσεων Ποσειδώνια.   

«Η πικρία συνολικά για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα απορρέει κυρίως από τη διαπίστωση ότι υπάρχει τεράστιο έλλειμμα συλλογικής φαντασίας και ευθύνης, καθώς μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει ευαισθητοποιηθεί κανένας επίσημος φορέας , ώστε να δημιουργηθεί ένας εκθεσιακός χώρος διεθνών προδιαγραφών, κατάλληλος να φιλοξενεί μεγάλες εκθέσεις, που προβάλουν τη χώρα μας σε όλο το πλανήτη και παράλληλα ενισχύουν την οικονομία της πόλης των Αθηνών και γενικότερα της Ελλάδας. Και ο Πειραιάς έχει ιδιαίτερη ανάγκη ένα τέτοιο εκθεσιακό κέντρο, που θα συνέβαλλε στην οικονομική ανάπτυξη της πόλης, και τα Ποσειδώνια θα ήταν τα πρώτα που θα το αξιοποιούσαν, εφόσον δημιουργηθεί και προσφέρει τις κατάλληλες υποδομές.

Δίπλα στις συμφωνίες των δισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων που έκλεισαν στην φετινή έκθεση Ποσειδώνια, η οποία  ολοκληρώθηκε  μέσα σε αριθμούς ρεκόρ,  με 1.700 συμμετοχές από 80 χώρες, 17.000 επισκέπτες και με την Αθήνα την τελευταία εβδομάδα να έχει φιλοξενήσει προσωπικότητες και αντιπροσωπείες που απέφεραν στη χώρα μας συνάλλαγμα της τάξεως των 60 εκατ. Ευρώ, καθώς γέμισαν ξενοδοχεία, εστιατόρια, χώροι δεξιώσεων, και επωφελήθηκαν τουριστικές υπηρεσίες κάθε είδους, αντιπαραβάλλεται η ελληνική πραγματικότητα. 

Σαν παράδειγμα αναφέρω την αδιαφορία και μη υποστήριξη της Τροχαίας για τη διευκόλυνση των επισκεπτών, τις ανάρμοστες συμπεριφορές και χρεώσεις των οδηγών ΤΑΧΙ καi τις φατρίες των εταιρειών τους που μάχονταν για τις κούρσες και τις τιμές μπροστά στα έκπληκτα μάτια των ξένων εκθετών, χωρίς καμία παρουσία της τουριστικής αστυνομίας, ο αφρόντιστος και σχεδόν εγκαταλειμμένος χώρος που περιβάλλει το παλιό αεροδρόμιο και έχει αφεθεί στην μοίρα του από τους γύρω δήμους, οι οποίοι και αδιαφορούν για τις εκθέσεις που πραγματοποιούνται και βοηθούν τη περιοχή τους.» επεσήμανε ο κ. Βώκος

Τα Ποσειδώνια επίσης κλείνουν χωρίς να γνωρίζουν πού θα πραγματοποιηθούν σε δύο χρόνια, το 2010 που θα είναι η επόμενη τους διοργάνωση. 
Με τον Πειραιά, το «σπίτι» των Ποσειδωνίων,  να συζητά εδώ και χρόνια τη δημιουργία ενός σύγχρονου Εκθεσιακού Κέντρου, ικανού να στεγάσει την μεγαλύτερη έκθεση της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίας και να μην το πράττει,  τη λύση «Παλατάκι» να μην ξεκινάει για άγνωστους λόγους ενώ ο σχετικός διαγωνισμός έχει κατακυρωθεί , και οι εμπλεκόμενοι στο έργο αυτό φορείς να μην μπορούν να βρουν κοινό τόπο συνεννόησης, το Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού να μην έχει τις αναγκαίες άδειες λειτουργίας με αποτέλεσμα να διατηρείται η διαδικασία των προστίμων και να παραμένει αβέβαιο το μέλλον όλης αυτής τις έκτασης και το πώς θα αξιοποιηθεί, και το προγραμματισμένο σχέδιο δημιουργίας εκθεσιακού κέντρου στα Σπάτα να έχει παγώσει μετά την αίτηση ακυρώσεως που κατέθεσε η Νομαρχία Ανατολικής Αττικής στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας,  καθώς δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί η προβλεπόμενη από την νομοθεσία πολεοδομική και περιβαλλοντική αδειοδότηση, οι σημερινοί 1.700 εκθέτες και οι διοργανωτές της Έκθεσης  δεν γνωρίζουν που θα οργανώσουν την επόμενη έκθεση Ποσειδώνια.         

Ενώ την ίδια στιγμή παρατηρούνται και καταγράφονται οι προσπάθειες άλλων ευρωπαϊκών πόλεων να προσελκύσουν τον κλάδο της ναυτιλίας, προσπάθειες που γίνονται  με μόνο εργαλείο την ευσυνειδησία και στόχο το καλό του τόπου τους , η Ελλάδα, η πρώτη ναυτιλιακή δύναμη στον κόσμο, επιδεικνύει προχειρότητα, αδιαφορία, ασυνεννοησία και μια παντελή έλλειψη φαντασίας.

Μια φαντασία και μια συνείδηση που αντιθέτως επέδειξε ο δείκτης NasdaqQMX, αναρτώντας στο MarketTower της TimeSquare στη Νέας Υόρκη τις ευχές του για τις εταιρείες που συμμετέχουν  στα Ποσειδώνια του 2008.

----------


## gvaggelas

Και δύο φωτό από εμένα.

----------


## virna

Έτσι είναι: το Dubai κατασκευάζει purpose-built maritime city, κι εμείς ρίχνουμε "καμπάνα" 15.000 EUR στα Ποσειδώνια.. αθάνατο ελληνικό δαιμόνιο..

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο virna... ένα κράτος για τα πανηγύρια  :Sad: . Θέλουμε να φέρουμε και το Committee εδώ, μόλις εγκατασταθεί να το χαρατσώσει ο εκάστοτε " να μην το πώ ".... Άλλα κι άλλα δεν τα βλέπουμε...

----------


## gvaggelas

Για τα επόμενα Ποσειδώνια (2010) η πρόταση που υπάρχει είναι να πραγματοποιηθούν σε χώρο πλησίον του αεροδρομίου Ελ. Βενιζέλος. Να δούμε αυτό το εκθεσιακό κέντρο στο Παλατάκι πότε θα κατασκευαστεί, ΑΝ κατασκευαστεί.

----------


## Leo

Όπως και το ναυτιλιακό κέντρο απένατι, στο φουγάρο, στη Δραπετσώνα... Μακέτες έχουμε, θεωρίες έχουμε.... ουσία δεν βλέπω. 
Την παγόδα την έχουν υποστειλώσει πάντως. Μια χαρά αηδία είναι σαν καραγκίοζης και δεν ακούω  καμιά εξαγγελία, καμιά πρόθεση επισκευής, συντήρησης, ανακατασκευής... περιμένουε μάλλον τα φυσικά φαινόμενα να μας βοηθήσουν. Τα λέω αυτά γιατί σχετίζονταν με τα Ποσειδώνια και είναι η αιτία μεταφοράς τους στο Ελληνικό.

----------


## Asterias

*Your welcome to the heart of Greek Shipping ...* 

*... by the owners of the world's largest fleet, continuing to break records for new orders and purchases* 

An all-time record was set in 2008 for Greek owners’ spending on newbuildings and modern second hand vessels that adds over 800 ships to the fleet. Their investment of over US$ 40 billion smashed all previous records and underscores the determination to operate a quality-driven fleet on a massive scale. The pace shows no sign of slowing, with world trade powering demand in all sectors.

This creates huge opportunities for shipbuilders, equipment and IT suppliers and technical, professional and financial services. Opportunities seized by exhibitors in the five busy days of the Posidonia exhibition.
*... to the 22nd Posidonia*

Every two years the Greek shipowners welcome the international shipping community to Posidonia and extend their celebrated hospitality that makes participation a real pleasure. But exhibitors should be ready for serious discussions with corporate, technical and operations management taking a keen interest in their products and services. Posidonia is renowned not only for the networking opportunities and contacts made on the busy exhibition stands, but importantly for the number and value of deals concluded during the show. 

Posidonia is meeting the growing demand for exhibition space with the flexible and efficient facilities of the Hellenikon Exhibition Centre. For 2010 this will accommodate up to 28,100 sqm of exhibition space on one level, with easy access and no weight limitations on equipment and machinery exhibits. It will provide spacious car parking, a business centre, a seminar room and easy access to the international airport and to Piraeus and Athens city centres.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Η Ανατολή στρέφει την πυξίδα της προς τη Δύση αναζητώντας ευκαιρίες ανάπτυξης Οι πρόσφατες ελληνικές παραγγελίες για νέες ναυπηγήσεις ενισχύουν το ενδιαφέρον της Άπω Ανατολής για τα Ποσειδώνια 2010 Οι παραδοσιακές και αναδυόμενες ναυπηγικές δυνάμεις της Ασίας δείχνουν έτοιμες να εδραιώσουν τη θέση τους στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία μέσω μιας πρωτοφανούς στα χρονικά συμμετοχής στην φετινή διοργάνωση των Ποσειδωνίων 2010, η οποία θα λάβει χώρα για 22η φορά στην Ελλάδα, από τις 7 έως τις 11 Ιουνίου στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού. 


Διαβάστε περισσότερα στο ακόλουθο link :

__http://www.nautilia.gr/content.asp?contentid=14973_

----------


## Apostolos

Να προσπαθήσουμε να πάρουμε ένα σταντ έστω μέσω μίας συνεργαζόμενης εταιρίας που θα την προβάλουμε στις σελίδες μας. Μια γωνία, με ένα υπολογιστή και ένα μπάνερ θα ήταν ευκολο... Ανθρώπους που θα επανδρώσουν το σταντ έχουμε, αρα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Λιγότερο από ένας μήνας απέμεινε για την έναρξη των φετινών Ποσειδωνίων! Η μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλιακή έκθεση του κόσμου πρόκειται να ανοίξει τις πύλες τις από τις *2 έως* τις *6 Ιουνίου 2014* στο υπερσύγχρονο εκθεσιακό κέντρο Metropolitan Expo στα Σπάτα! Τα προγνωστικά μιλούν ότι η φετινή διοργάνωση πρόκειται να σπάσει κάθε ρεκόρ των περασμένων ετών, τόσο σε αριθμό συμμετοχών όσο και σε επισκέπτες! Απ' την μεριά μας ευχόμαστε ό,τι καλύτερο και το πενθήμερο αυτό να υπάρξει μία πραγματική ανάσα στην πολύπαθη οικονομία της χώρας μας!

posidonia-2014.jpg

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες: http://www.posidonia-events.com/home.aspx

----------


## SteliosK

posidonia_2014_m.jpg
Ποσειδώνια 2014: Στην Ελλάδα χτυπά η καρδιά της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας

----------


## Ilias 92

Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη για το κοινό?

Την Παρασκευή ήταν προγραμματισμένος ένας αγώνας ιστιοπλοΐας της διοργάνωσης στον φαληρικό όρμο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη για το κοινό?


Βεβαίως και είναι ελεύθερη! Απλά κατά την είσοδό σου στο χώρο της έκθεσης θα πρέπει να κάνεις εγγραφή, δηλώνοντας τα στοιχεία σου στην υποδοχή, ώστε να λάβεις το ειδικό καρτελάκι του επισκέπτη.

----------


## Apostolos

Για συντομία κάντε registration on line τώρα, κατεβάστε το Badge και εκτυπώστε το

----------


## Nautilia News

*stolos.jpg

Ποσειδώνια: Η χρηματοδότηση του στόλου στο επίκεντρο των συζητήσεων*

----------


## apollo_express

10298189_516203761813860_6102976257868713215_o.jpg

Ημερίδα με θέμα το LNG στα πλοία.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η δραστηριότητα του ΟΛΠ στα Ποσειδώνια 2014*

----------


## Nautilia News

*
Το 3ο Posidonia Sea Tourism Forum  προσελκύει το ενδιαφέρον της παγκόσμιας βιομηχανίας κρουαζιέρας*

PosidonianTourist_02.png

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκίνησε τις εργασίες του το 3ο POSIDONIA SEA TOURISM FORUM*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η μεγάλη γιορτή της Ναυτιλίας, η έκθεση των φετινών Ποσειδωνίων πρόκειται να λάβει χώρα απ' τις 6 έως τις 10 Ιουνίου 2016 στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο Metropolitan Expo στα Σπάτα. Για ακόμη μία χρονιά αναμένεται να σπάσει το προηγούμενο ρεκόρ τόσο σε αριθμό εκθετών όσο και σε επισκέπτες. Ας ευχηθούμε όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχήν και να αποτελέσει μία αναζωογονητική ανάσα για την πολύπαθη ελληνική οικονομία.

Posidonia 2016.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

pos_l315.jpg

*Η «έξυπνη» Ναυτιλία πιάνει... λιμάνι στα Ποσειδώνια 2016*

----------


## Nautilia News

POS2016_0516-1024x682.jpg

*ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ: ”τροφή για σκέψη”  στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Συμμετοχή της Dubai Maritime City Authority στη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή έκθεση Ποσειδώνια 2016”*

----------


## Nautilia News

DSC_4990.jpg*
Τα Ποσειδώνια 2016 επίκεντρο της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίας από 6 έως 10 Ιουνίου*

----------


## Nautilia News

*EVAL: Συμμετοχή στη Διεθνή Ναυτιλιακή Έκθεση ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ 2016*

----------


## Nautilia News

*POSIDONIA 2016 – Τελετή εγκαινίων*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Kyvernitis Travel S.A. και Etihad Airways: Στρατηγική Συνεργασία εν όψει Ποσειδωνίων 2016*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Διατίθενται 3 προσκλήσεις γιά την έκθεση κατόπιν συνεννόησης με πμ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Διατίθενται 3 προσκλήσεις γιά την έκθεση κατόπιν συνεννόησης με πμ.


Οι προσκλήσεις δεν έχουν πλέον την αξία που είχαν παλαιότερα ως αναγκαία επίδειξη για την είσοδο στην έκθεση. Για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία και συντομία χρόνου το καλύτερο είναι να συμπληρώσει κάποιος την φόρμα εγγραφής από εδώ http://www.posidonia-events.com/for-...tion-form.aspx να την εκτυπώσει και να την επιδείξει κατά την είσοδό του κατευθείαν στον ηλεκτρονικό έλεγχο. Εγώ αυτό έκανα χθες και δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.

Υ.Γ: Σε σχέση με άλλες χρονιές παρατήρησα δυστυχώς πως τα μέτρα ασφαλείας κατά την είσοδο είναι αισθητά μειωμένα.  :Frown New:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι προσκλήσεις δεν έχουν πλέον την αξία που είχαν παλαιότερα ως αναγκαία επίδειξη για την είσοδο στην έκθεση. Για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία και συντομία χρόνου το καλύτερο είναι να συμπληρώσει κάποιος την φόρμα εγγραφής από εδώ http://www.posidonia-events.com/for-...tion-form.aspx να την εκτυπώσει και να την επιδείξει κατά την είσοδό του κατευθείαν στον ηλεκτρονικό έλεγχο. Εγώ αυτό έκανα χθες και δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.
> 
> Υ.Γ: Σε σχέση με άλλες χρονιές παρατήρησα δυστυχώς πως τα μέτρα ασφαλείας κατά την είσοδο είναι αισθητά μειωμένα.


Το έγραψα επειδή μου περισσεύουν. :Tennis: Όντως τα μέτρα είναι χαλαρά,βέβαια δεν είναι σαν την παλιά defendory όπου υπήρχε αμυντικό υλικό κ εκεί ήταν πολύ πιό σφικτά.

Η έκθεση γιά τους φίλους των ΕΓ/ΟΓ δεν παρουσιάζει το ενδιαφέρον που είχε την εποχή με τα νεότευκτα στην  ακτοπλοϊα.Ωστόσο καλό είναι να την επισκεφθεί κανείς αν θέλει να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις γενικότερα.
Ο υποφαινόμενος πρέπει να είμαι ο τακτικότερος κ παλαιότερος επισκέπτης από την παρέα αφού πηγαίνω ανελλιπώς από το 1976! 
Το υλικό  που έχω μαζέψει από αυτή κ μάλιστα σε εποχές προ διαδικτύου,αποτέλεσε την "μαγιά" μιάς μεγάλης συλλογής που έχει λάβει πλέον αρχειακό χαρακτήρα.

----------


## despo

> Οι προσκλήσεις δεν έχουν πλέον την αξία που είχαν παλαιότερα ως αναγκαία επίδειξη για την είσοδο στην έκθεση. Για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία και συντομία χρόνου το καλύτερο είναι να συμπληρώσει κάποιος την φόρμα εγγραφής από εδώ http://www.posidonia-events.com/for-...tion-form.aspx να την εκτυπώσει και να την επιδείξει κατά την είσοδό του κατευθείαν στον ηλεκτρονικό έλεγχο. Εγώ αυτό έκανα χθες και δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.
> 
> Υ.Γ: Σε σχέση με άλλες χρονιές παρατήρησα δυστυχώς πως τα μέτρα ασφαλείας κατά την είσοδο είναι αισθητά μειωμένα.


Και εγω που συμπλήρωσα τη φόρμα εγγραφής και φέτος και πριν 2 χρόνια, δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα. Σχετικά με τα μέτρα ασφαλείας, φέτος μου ζήτησαν την πρόσκληση ενω πριν 2 χρόνια ουτε καν με σταμάτησε κανείς.

----------


## despo

> Το έγραψα επειδή μου περισσεύουν.Όντως τα μέτρα είναι χαλαρά,βέβαια δεν είναι σαν την παλιά defendory όπου υπήρχε αμυντικό υλικό κ εκεί ήταν πολύ πιό σφικτά.
> 
> Η έκθεση γιά τους φίλους των ΕΓ/ΟΓ δεν παρουσιάζει το ενδιαφέρον που είχε την εποχή με τα νεότευκτα στην  ακτοπλοϊα.Ωστόσο καλό είναι να την επισκεφθεί κανείς αν θέλει να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις γενικότερα.
> Ο υποφαινόμενος πρέπει να είμαι ο τακτικότερος κ παλαιότερος επισκέπτης από την παρέα αφού πηγαίνω ανελλιπώς από το 1976! 
> Το υλικό  που έχω μαζέψει από αυτή κ μάλιστα σε εποχές προ διαδικτύου,αποτέλεσε την "μαγιά" μιάς μεγάλης συλλογής που έχει λάβει πλέον αρχειακό χαρακτήρα.


Και εγω δεν έχω χάσει ουτε μία, αν και βέβαια δεν θυμάμαι αν η πρώτη φορά ήταν το '76 η μετά :Suspicion: 
Το άσχημο βέβαια είναι οτι δεν φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα να επιστρέψει η έκθεση ποτέ στον Πειραιά, άσχετα αν οι διάφοροι δήμαρχοι της ... καρέκλας έστελναν 'διαμαρτυρίες' κλπ. περι σχετικών και ασχέτων.
Θα συμφωνήσω οτι δεν έχει το ενδιαφέρον που είχε παλιότερα, ομως φέτος κατάφερα και αποκόμισα ένα πολύ όμορφο δώρο, το βιβλίο του Οργανισμού Λιμένα Ραφήνας με τα πλοία που πέρασαν απο εκεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και εγω δεν έχω χάσει ουτε μία, αν και βέβαια δεν θυμάμαι αν η πρώτη φορά ήταν το '76 η μετά
> Το άσχημο βέβαια είναι οτι δεν φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα να επιστρέψει η έκθεση ποτέ στον Πειραιά, άσχετα αν οι διάφοροι δήμαρχοι της ... καρέκλας έστελναν 'διαμαρτυρίες' κλπ. περι σχετικών και ασχέτων.
> Θα συμφωνήσω οτι δεν έχει το ενδιαφέρον που είχε παλιότερα, ομως φέτος κατάφερα και αποκόμισα ένα πολύ όμορφο δώρο, το βιβλίο του Οργανισμού Λιμένα Ραφήνας με τα πλοία που πέρασαν απο εκεί.


Πρέπει να ήταν η δεύτερη.Την είχαμε δίπλα μας,εγώ πήγαινα τότε κάθε μέρα,κατά πως βλέπω,δύσκολο να επιστρέψει στον Πειραιά.
Θα λες το λεύκωμα που κυκλοφόρησε ο ΟΛΡ, εμένα ζήτησα κ μου το έστειλαν,όντως ωραίο.Έχει κ φωτό κάποιου μέλους από εδώ.Αν πέσεις στο κατάλληλο άτομο στην έκθεση,μπορείς να βρεις "κελεπούρια" που δεν τα έχουν σε κοινή θέα στο περίπτερό τους.Εγώ παλιά είχα φτιάξει ολόκληρο αρχείο από φωτό,προσπέκτους κλπ γιά καράβια που τελικά έγιναν ελληνικά.Θυμάμαι τα πρώτα ήταν τα μετέπειτα EYBOIA ΣΤΑΡ κ ΛΑΣΙΘΙ γιά τα οποία βρήκα απότουςγιαπωνέζους.Τώρα...βρίσκουμε τα πάντα στο διαδίκτυο. Αλλά το βιβλίο παραμένει βιβλίο!

Εγώ πρόσφερα τις προσκλήσεις διότι ξέρω ότι εδώ υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν τα πάνε καλά με τους η/υ.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Συμμέτοχη ΟΛΚΕ  στα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ 2016*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ποσειδώνια 2016: Σημαντικό ρεκόρ επισκέψεων*

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΤΟ POSIDONIA SEA TOURISM FORUM διερευνά προοπτικές ανάπτυξης*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/posi...kes-anaptyxis/ .

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η μεγάλη γιορτή της Ναυτιλίας, η έκθεση των φετινών Ποσειδωνίων πρόκειται να λάβει χώρα απ' τις 4 έως τις 8 Ιουνίου 2018 στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο Metropolitan Expo στα Σπάτα. Για ακόμη μία χρονιά αναμένεται να σπάσει το προηγούμενο ρεκόρ τόσο σε αριθμό εκθετών όσο και σε επισκέπτες. Ας ευχηθούμε όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχήν και να αποτελέσει μία αναζωογονητική ανάσα για την πολύπαθη ελληνική οικονομία.

Posidonia banner 16x9.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευκαιρία γιά ενημέρωση αλλά κ συλλεκτικό υλικό γιά τον καραβολάτρη.Προσωπικά με τραβάει το περίπτερο της Ιαπωνίας αλλά φέτος γενικά έλειψε κάτι το εξαιρετικό.Εντύπωση μου έκανε η φτώχεια σε προσπέκτους αλλά κ η απουσία πολλών ναυπηγείων της Κορέας.Άκουσα ότι δεν πάνε καλά.
Φυσικά έντονη η παρουσία της Κίνας που τα τελευταία χρόνια όσο πάει κ γιγαντώνεται.
Γιά τους φίλους της ακτοπλοϊας ελάχιστα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα υπάρχουν κ αυτό είναι λογικό.Οι εποχές με τα νεότευκτα στην Ελλάδα έχουν παρέλθει ανπιστρεπτί τουλάχιστον γιά το ορατό μέλλον.
Από το 1976 ενελλιπώς επισκέπτης της έκθεσης,την είχαμε στα πόδια μας εδώ στον Πειραιά στην παγόδα.
Ήμουνα νιός κ γέρασα!

----------


## despo

Κάθε πρόπερσι και καλύτερα θα έλεγα για την έκθεση. Πράγματι λιγότερο διαφημιστικό υλικό απο την προηγούμενη. Παρόντα και τα Ναυπηγεία Νεωρίου, έστω και με μικρό περίπτερο. Οσον αφορά τη μόνιμη παρουσία της έκθεσης στο αεροδρόμιο, φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση τα επόμενα χρόνια να έρθει στον Πειραιά αφου εδώ ασχολούνται με άλλα μεγάλα 'έργα' οπως π.χ. πως θα διαλύσουν ακόμα περισσότερο
την πόλη με την επέκταση του τραμ, πως θα τσιμεντοποιήσουν τα πάντα, με το να περπατάς στα πεζοδρόμια και να συναντάς σπασμένες πλάκες, τη μπόχα που ... απολαμβάνεις απο τα δεκάδες εγκαταλελειμμένα
κτίρια, τους κεντρικούς ασυντήρητους δρόμους που κάνεις τραμπάλα οταν περνούν τα οχήματα, τον 'ουρανοξύστη' που όλοι οι δήμαρχοι στα προεκλογικά τους σχέδια εγκαθιστούν την άποια υπηρεσία η' και τον γκρεμίζουν (!), την Ράλλειο που την έχουν ιδιόκτητο γκαραζ οι του Δήμου Πειραιά, την ισοπέδωση των αρχαίων και άλλα πολλά ευτράπελα. 
Ας μείνει λοιπον εκει η έκθεση αν και ναυτιλιακή κατα κύριο λόγο, να είναι δίπλα στα αεροπλάνα !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συμφωνώ στα περισσότερα.Δυστυχώς τα "Ποσειδώνια" χάθηκαν γιά τον Πειραιά που ήταν ο φυσικός τους χώρος.
Αν κ στην αρχή έλεγαν ότι η φυγή ήταν προσωρινή κ ότι θα ξαναγύριζαν σε καινούργιο εκθεσιακό κέντρο στο Παλατάκι.
Άμα παγιωθεί μιά κατάσταση... :Sorrow:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πράγματι λιγότερο διαφημιστικό υλικό απο την προηγούμενη.


Πιστεύω ότι σε αυτό φταίει η προβολή  στο διαδίκτυο.
Επίσης εξαφανίστηκαν πλέον οι κάρτες που έβγαζαν ορισμένα ναυπηγεία επ'ευκαιρία της παράδοσης νεότευκτων.Παλιά τις έβγαζαν ναυτπηγεία της Ιαπωνίας ( μέχρι πρόσφατα ) ,Φινλανδίας,πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβίας.Αυτές περιείχαν φωτό του πλοίου κ τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του.Το ωραίο ήταν ότι πολύ παλιά είχαν αντί φωτό,το πλοίο ζωγραφισμένο με ακρίβρεια.
Όλες αυτές οι κάρτες είχαν συλλεκτική αξία κ ευτυχώς έχω  μαζέψει πολλές.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πρωί της Τρίτης που επισκέφθηκα την έκθεση έγινε black out με αποτέλεσμα για περίπου δύο ώρες να υπάρχει μόνο χαμηλός emergency φωτισμός και καθόλου κλιματισμός, πράγμα που μας εξέθεσε διεθνώς. 

Είμαι κι εγώ της άποψης ότι τα Ποσειδώνια πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να επιστρέψουν στην φυσική τους έδρα, όμως παρατηρώ ότι κι αν ακόμη κατασκευαστεί στην Παγόδα ένας υπερσύγχρονος εκθεσιακός χώρος, πάλι δεν θα φανεί αρκετός για να μπορέσει να χωρέσει την τεράστια έκταση που καταλαμβάνει η έκθεση, όπως αυτή έχει διαμορφωθεί στις τελευταίες τέσσερις διοργανώσεις του Metropolitan Expo.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η ίδια η παγόδα έχει πρόβλημα στατικότητας,νομίζω λόγω σεισμού αλλά κ διάβρωσης.Παρ' όλα αυτά έχει κηρυχθεί διατηρητέα λόγω ιδιαιτερότητας.Πολύ παλιά δεν είναι,εγώ την πρόλαβα γιαπί.Αν ποτέ επανέλθει,θα είναι σε άλλο χώρο.

----------


## threshtox

Κάθε πρωί περνάω από κει και με πιάνει μια θλίψη.. Ερειπωμένο και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, χωρίς ελπίδα του να γίνει κάτι σε αυτό το κτίριο. Σίγουρα πάντως, είναι ξεπερασμένο για τέτοιας εμβέλειας έκθεση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάθε πρωί περνάω από κει και με πιάνει μια θλίψη.. Ερειπωμένο και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, χωρίς ελπίδα του να γίνει κάτι σε αυτό το κτίριο. Σίγουρα πάντως, είναι ξεπερασμένο για τέτοιας εμβέλειας έκθεση.


 Κ χρησιμοποιήθηκε  ελάχιστα γιά τον σκοπό που φτιάχθηκε,σαν επιβστικός σταθμός.Γιά  υπερωκεάνια νομίζω καθόλου,γιά τα κρουαζιερόπλοια πολύ λίγο.
Κάποτε αγαπημένος χώρος γιά φωτό.Φαίνεται σε κάποιες δικές μου γύρω στο 80 που έχω ανεβάσει εδώ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η διεξαγωγή των Ποσειδωνίων 2020, λόγω της πανδημίας του κορωνοϊού, μεταφέρεται καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, για το διάστημα 26 - 30 Οκτωβρίου 2020.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η φετινή διοργάνωση των Ποσειδωνίων αναμένεται να λάβει χώρα το διάστημα 6 - 10 Ιουνίου 2022 στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Metropolitan Expo.

Ας ελπίσουμε, η φετινή διοργάνωση να διεξαχθεί κανονικά, χωρίς την διπλή ματαίωση του 2020, λόγω της πανδημίας.

----------

